# Gluten Free Dining Plan Reviews



## copperbrick

I hope others will post their gluten-free Disney Dining experiences here.

Here's mine.  We were at Disney from Oct 2 to Oct 11, 2009 . . .

Included here are general dining plan reviews on behalf of my husband (does not need gluten-free dining) and gluten-free specific dining reviews from me (I'm the GF'er):  

Table Service:

Sanaa (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Kidani side)
Jiko (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo side, two dining credits)
Boma (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo side)
Citricos (Grand Floridian Resort, two dining credits)
LeCellier (Epcot, Canada)
Kouzzina by Cat Cora (Boardwalk)
'Ohana (Polynesian Resort)

Had pressed pot coffee at:  Sanaa, Jiko, Boma, Citricos, and Kouzzina.  All pressed-pot coffee was outstanding -- highly recommend.  Hint:  DH had soda with his meals, but I saved my beverage credit for coffee.  Because the pressed-pot coffee is usually a large serving (Sanaa smaller), they brought two cups just in case DH wanted some, too, which he did, but even though it served us both, it counted as a single beverage for me and was no additional charge for him.  

Quick Service:

Sunshine Seasons (Epcot Future World, The Land Pavilion)
Flame Tree BBQ (Animal Kingdom Park, Discovery Island)
The Mara (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo side)
Captain Cook's (Polynesian Resort)

Snacks:

Plaza Ice Cream Parlor, Main Street Magic Kingdom 
Popcorn and Mickey Ice Cream Bar, various vendor carts at Hollywood Studios

Also a word about gluten free breads at Disney.  

I will begin by saying that all the chefs at every table service restaurant were knowledgeable, accommodating and caring.  

Often, the food I ordered was exactly as on the menu because the dish was already gluten-free.  Where adjustments _were _ needed, they were often a step up.  More as I continue . . .

As suggested by Disney, I always let the server know I needed gluten-free dining.  Every chef came out to speak with me and treated me as though I was the most important guest in the world.  The service was outstanding.

Quick service varied, as I'll explain.

Snacks:  Watch ingredients carefully, as I'll explain.

I'll begin with table service restaurants:

*Sanaa (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Kidani side)*

This was one of my favorite meals.  The portion sizes were small, though, so I'd recommend going to Sanaa after you've had at least a few days of Disney Dining -- those of you who have done the dining plan know what I mean, I'm sure!  You get to the point where there's been SO MUCH FOOD that a smaller portion size is a welcome relief!

We split the Mustard Seed Crusted Scallops - With a Coconut Cream Sauce  -- it was excellent with a light touch of coconut.  Three large scallops.  

I had the combo of short ribs and Tandoori chicken with basmati rice.  The spices and flavors were sooooo rich and delicious.  Again, the portions were quite small -- the short ribs were two large bits-size pieces that I cut into smaller bites.  My husband said he would have been disappointed had he ordered it, but I loved it.  It was enough food for me though, and very satisfying.   

DESSERT WAS AMAZING, and the portion was large.  Chai Cream -- oh my gosh, it was my favorite dessert of the trip.  It comes in a tall, V-shaped glass.  As I watched it being served to others, I thought it was a dessert drink, but it is not.  

What it IS is a Crème brulee style dessert, but without the Crème brulee sugar-crusted crust.  This dessert is heaven -- very creamy, rich -- Chi comfort food at its best.  If you love the flavor of Chai, you must try this dessert.  It is gluten-free as made and didn't need any adjustments except I did not get a cookie with it.  I was given a white chocolate “straw” -- wonderful.  

DH (does not need to eat GF) had NY Strip Steak.  It was a thin steak and came overcooked (he likes rare -- thin steaks are hard to keep rare).  This isn't really a steak place and probably not the best place to order steak.   

Great service.  Beautiful view of Savannah.  

I LOVED THIS MEAL and would definitely book it again.  Hubby will have to try something different next time.  

I'll be adding the rest as time allows, so stay tuned!


----------



## copperbrick

Jiko (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo side, two dining credits)

DH had Kenyan Coffee Barbecue Beef Short Ribs - with Potato-Mushroom Hash and Onion-Garlic Sauce  he thought it was good.

I had Wood-fired Lamb Loin- with Spiced Lentils, Baby Carrots, and Lemon-infused Demi-glace.  I am not sure if the lamb needed to be prepared separately, without marinade.  It was tender and cooked perfectly, but I found it lacked flavor.  I wished for more salt, which is unusual for me at a deluxe dining restaurant, especially since I go light on salt and seldom add salt to anything.  


Next time, Hubby would order the pork shank or fillet, and I would, too, if they are available as gluten-free. 

This was the only restaurant that had a special gluten-free menu, which I appreciated.  It was nice not to have to ask the chef about the dishes individually, although he still took time to come out and speak with me.  


I would also like to try the main dish seared maize pudding if GF  I love corn meal dishes such as polenta, grits, and I like the corn and spinach pudding side dish at Boma, so Id probably enjoy it.  I cant wait to go back and try.  

We both had Pistachio Crème Brulee - With a chocolate-layered bottom for dessert.  It was very good  the chocolate bottom is a nice touch.  

Last year I had the lemon curd.  It didnt wow me.  I wasnt GF then, so Im not sure if I could have had it this year  didnt want it.

There are a lot of crème brulee desserts on the dining plan, so next year at Jiko I will probably get the artisan cheese selection for dessert, with a recommended wine.  (The wine list at Jiko is worth the trip alone.)  I had the cheese as an appetizer last year, and it was outstanding . . . I love cheese for dessert -- would be fun.  

The service was outstanding, and I made a new cast member friend with the woman who served our coffee  she was delightful.  Id ask for her next time, if shes available.  Her name is Shellie, and shes a sweetie with a fun personality.  

The atmosphere is the best of all Disney restaurants, in my opinion.  I just love this place  loved it last year, too.      

More to come . . .


----------



## copperbrick

Boma (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo side)

When I ate at Boma last year, I only tried a few of the selections.  I was suffering from gluten-intolerance but did not know it at the time . . . I thought it was veggies and fiber that were causing the problem, and so I didnt eat all that much.  I was sick and not in the best mood, so the restaurant didnt impress me all that much.  I vowed to give it another try.

LOVED IT!    

First, the chef was great.  She took me to every station to show me what I could and could not eat.  There WERE TONS of selections I could have, including all the veggies I passed over last year.   Everything was excellent.

Hubby was equally impressed . . . I think he had just about everything on the buffet, or close to it, and enjoyed it all.

Best was dessert.  The chef showed me the couple of things I could have, including fruit, but she asked me to wait because she wanted to make me something special.  She smiled and said shed make special Zebra Domes just for me, with chocolate bottoms to replace the cookie crumb bottoms.  They were incredible.  

Last year, I thought the Zebra Domes tasted as though they were made with cheap ingredients, but this year they tasted fresh and delicious.  I dont know if I liked them more this year because I was no longer sick, because they were made fresh for me, or because Disney has brought back an earlier, richer recipe . . . but whatever it was, it was great.

It really meant the world to me that the chef took the time to prepare these special Zebra Domes.  What a wonderful surprise!

Hubby had the regular Domes straight off the buffet line, and he loved them, too.   Hes a dessert snob, and he said the ingredients tasted rich and fresh to him as well.  Maybe better Domes are honestly better this year than last?  Has anyone else noticed the difference?

Boma again next year, for sure -- probably more than once.


----------



## snorris49

Thanks for a great review so far! I love hearing other GF reviews. It's so helpful when you are planning your next vacation! 
I can't wait to read the rest. I'm really interested in your CS reviews.

Thanks again!


----------



## valree

These are great!  I can't wait to hear what you have to say about the bread!


----------



## copperbrick

Time out for a word about gluten-free breads at Disney

Most of the rolls, buns, etc.  are Glutano or similar.  The problem is, the chefs have no idea how to successfully prepare them.  They either put them in a dedicated revolving toaster or in the oven, and the darn things come out like hockey pucks.  Warning:  You might break a tooth or shoot your eyes out . . . or whatever.

I found that if I asked the chef to please microwave the bread for 10-15 seconds instead of toasting or heating it in another way, the bread came out much, much better - actually edible.   

Try it and let me know if you agree.

For more, see Kouzzina, below.  They served a wonderful, gluten-free lavash!


----------



## copperbrick

Citricos (Grand Floridian Resort, two dining credits)

DH and I split a salad for openers: Goat Cheese Truffle Salad - Tomato, Cracked Pepper, and Sesame "Truffles" with Arugula, Frisee, Nueske Applewood Smoked Bacon, and Peaches 

We weren't thrilled with this salad. Hubby liked it more than I did. The greens were dry and lacked flavor. I expected more. The goat cheese truffles were good, but anyone can roll goat cheese into a ball, and I wasn't impressed for the $9 price. I would not order the salad again.

Braised Veal Shank - Carrot-Potato Puree, Roasted Vegetables. This was the best entree we had at Disney. The veal shank was succulent, rich, and cooked to perfection. Marrow forks were included, thankfully, because we didn't want to miss a bite. The portion was large -- more than I could eat, but I ate it anyway! 

It would be very easy for us to go to Citricos again and again (as we most definitely will) and order  the veal shank over and over, without ever trying another entree.  It's just that good, and the potatoes and veggies were equally perfect. 

DH had warm chocolate banana tart for dessert, served with vanilla ice cream. He loved it.

I had crème brulee again . . . I believe it was mango this time -- I can't believe I'm already forgetting what I had where! Anyway, it was excellent.

They sat us next to a window and much to our surprise, we were able to see Wishes from our seats! It was totally unexpected and a wonderful surprise.

Service was great. 

Citricos was definitely worth the extra dining credits.


----------



## copperbrick

LeCellier (Epcot, Canada)

We dined there twice and enjoyed it equally well both times.  

Frankly, I wasn't sure what to expect.  There's been so much hype about this restaurant, that I thought it might disappoint us.  We're from the Chicago area and used to some great steaks here.  

I am happy to report that Le Cellier was excellent!    

The first time, I had the Le Cellier Mushroom Filet Mignon, - Served wild mushroom risotto and white truffle-herb butter sauce.  As I recall, this dish is fine as is and did not need to be adjusted for gluten-free.  I ordered rare and it was cooked perfectly.  The steak was tender and very flavorful.  The risotto was perfect with the meat.

Hubby had cheddar cheese soup the first time.  He said it was okay but not a huge wow to him.  He enjoyed the bread sticks. I had the usual Glutano roll substitute.  

The first time, he ordered a Kansas City strip steak with coffee rub.  He ordered rare, and it was cooked perfectly.  He liked it, but after tasting my filet, he vowed to order the filet the next time around, which he did, and loved it.  He is not a filet person.  He thinks that filet mignon lack flavor, so he usually wants a larger steak with more “bite” to it.  He thought the Le Cellier Mushroom Filet Mignon was amazing, though, and expects to order it again the next time.  

I had the filet again the second time.  Why mess with the best?  

Desserts:  

First time: Hubby had chocolate-on-chocolate whiskey cake and liked it.  Second time he had a Le Cellier Mont Blanc Semifreddo with chilled fruit soup and enjoyed it much more than he expected he would.  The waiter recommended it, so he decided to take a chance.  He said he’d get it again.

First time, I had the maple crème brulee.  It was very good, but I was getting a bit crème brulee’d out, so the second time I had chocolate mousse.  

The chef made the mousse special, without any gluten – it took quite a while, so I would guess there was more to the preparation than just putting the mousse on a plate and leaving off the cookie “ears” that normally come with the mousse (it is in the shape of a moose head).  The waiter called mine a naked mousse!   It was excellent – very rich, and I do believe my mousse was a bit larger than the normal serving – oh, so much food!

I am off to attend my first gluten-intolorance support group meeting tonight, and back to work tomorrow.  Keep watching this board for most posts . . . I will keep posting as I have time.  

In the meantime, there's a line from the movie Julie and Julia that I love.  Julia Child turns to her husband and proclaims her love of eating, and adds "I'm growing before you, even as we speak!"

That's about how I felt after a week of Disney dining!  Wow -- more gluten free options than I ever imagined possible.

Stay tuned for more . . .


----------



## copperbrick

Kouzzina by Cat Cora (Boardwalk)

My husband loved his meal.   He had the  slow-cooked Lamb Shank served with Oven-baked Gigantes Beans and Pepper Sauce.  Dessert: Chocolate Budino Cake – warm molten chocolate with whipped sweet cream.   

What I REALLY wanted was the Crisp Calamari and Lemon appetizer - Coated in Aborio Rice Flour with Spicy Yogurt and Garlic Yogurt.  The calamari is why I booked this restaurant.  Since the calamari is coated in rice flour, I had high expectations of being able to have it.  However, the chef carefully explained that the "rice flour" is actually a mixture of flours -- not just rice,  so it is not safe.  I was so disappointed, but I was grateful for the chef's knowledge and understanding.    

We split an appetizer of Kouzzina Spreads - Harissa Yogurt, Kalamata Fig, Chickpea Hummus.  For my husband, they brought grilled Pita Brick oven Bread, Caramelized Onions, Olives and Roasted Sweet Peppers.  For me, they brought a Glutano style roll and also sheets of a large, spicy gluten-free lavash crackers which was a nice change from the rolls.  The lavash was crisp and fresh, and I enjoyed it.  The spreads were good.  (I still wanted that calamari, though!)

I ordered the traditional Whole Fish, pan-roasted red snapper with Braised Greens, Greek Olives, Fennel, and Smoked Chili.   I've read great reviews of the whole fish, but I did not care for it – the taste was bland and the fish was overcooked to the point of being a bit mushy.  I did not care for the vegetables, either.  They were prepared correctly and not overcooked, but the taste and texture did nothing for me.  

I do not know if the fish was disappointing due to the chef making it gluten-free (I didn't taste any smoked chili) or if it just wasn’t that great of a dish that night.  I normally enjoy whole fish when prepared properly.  Here was another time I wished there had been salt on the table -- and I seldom salt fish.  REALLY bland.  

For dessert, I had cheesecake with walnut crust (reminded me of Passover pie crust which, by the way, is quite good. If you're looking for a flour-free crust and can eat nuts, check out Passover cookbooks for some great ideas).  The Kouzzina cheesecake wasn't the best cheesecake I've had (I am a  cheesecake snob), but it was good.  

Kouzzina is still in the soft opening stage and is getting mixed reviews.  I’d be willing to give it another shot next year, and I’ll be eagerly watching the boards for more posts.  I hope someone who eats gluten-free will post a review here, especially if they have something other than the whole fish.


----------



## copperbrick

'Ohana (Polynesian Resort)

Chef TJ was outstanding!  He has a great knowledge of gluten-free needs and is well-known for going out of his way to create special gluten-free meals.  My meal was as wonderful as I hoped it would be.\

For those who are new to ‘Ohana, it is all-you-can eat meat on a skewer with pot stickers, chicken wings, noodles, salad and broccoli.  My husband enjoyed it.  Here was his menu:

'Ohana Welcome Bread
Mixed greens with a honey-lime dressing

Honey-Coriander Chicken Wings
Pork Dumplings with Sweet and Sour Sauce
Mesquite Grilled Turkey
Asian BBQ Pork Loin 
Marinated Sirloin Steak
Spicy Grilled Peel n Eat Shrimp
The meats came with Peanut, Spicy Mustard, and Sweet n Sour Sauces
Lo mein Noodles, tossed in a Teriyaki sauce with fresh vegetables
Stir-fried Vegetables
'Ohana bread pudding served a la mode with Bananas and Caramel Sauce

Okay, that was his -- the same as everyone else's.

My meal was custom made, and as much as my husband enjoyed his meal, I enjoyed MINE EVEN MORE!  

Here’s mine:

Bread:  You guessed it:  Glutano style roll.  But it was uphill after that . . .  

Chef TJ explained to me that I could eat the salad and broccoli as served – both were excellent.  

Then he brought an appetizer he made specially – wonderfully seasoned chicken drumettes arranged in a rich, wonderful mashed potato base with . . . and this is going to sound really crazy . . . a garnish of, of all things, Cheetos!  Weird as it may sound, the combo was actually very, very tasty.  And fun.  The portion was huge and could have easily been my meal.  The chicken was juicy and very flavorful.  

Next came some of each meat banked against a hill . . . no, it was more like a mountain . . . of fried crisp rice noodles.  This was sooooo good!  The meat was okay, it is basic bites of meat on a stick, but with the noodles, it made it great.  

Chef TJ had asked me if I wanted to sample each of the meats and I said yes.  Next time, I will ask for just the shrimp.  The chicken drumettes were so good, they easily satisfied my meat craving, so shrimp along with the noodles would have been more than enough as a main course.  (Note: while normally they do not allow doggie bags at ‘Ohana, Chef TJ kindly allowed me to take my extra meat home . . . I had a ton of meat left over.)

Dessert: A gluten free brownie layered with banana and pineapple, drizzled with chocolate sauce and served with vanilla ice-cream.  Very simple, very easy, and very tasty.  It came served on a long, tall skewer.  People at the tables around me were asking what it was.  One little girl shouted, I WANT THAT!

The best was Chef TJ.  He has served countless gluten-free guests, yet the excitement in his eyes as he served me made me feel as though I was the first he’d ever catered to.  He takes such joy in his work and in making people happy – a wonderful, very special man.  We just loved him!

So, when at Disney, be sure to enjoy Chef TJ for a loving, fun, gluten-free experience.  

Off to bed.  More tomorrow . . .


----------



## EDuke98080

Thanks for a great review! We head to Disney for the great GF food and ease of dining out! It is always great to get more information.


----------



## snorris49

Great reviews! I'm so excited about the O'hana review. I've heard such fantastic things about it and chef TJ. Everything sounded so tasty!
Keep those reviews coming!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Me too, me too!!!! Also very excited about O'Hana now!  Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## clanmcculloch

I'm loving this review.  I can't wait to read more.  You know, I've got all my ADRs for my upcoming trip but this particular review of O'Hana makes me second guess myself.  Well, I guess changing would mean giving up something I already have so maybe not.  I guess I'll just have to take yet another trip in the future so I can try it.  LOL

Waiting with baited breath for the CS reviews.  I'll likely be eating at 2 of the 4 CS locations that you ate at so I'd love to hear what you have to say.  You include so much detail which I love.

Thank you for writing this up and in so much detail!!


----------



## copperbrick

clanmcculloch said:


> I'm loving this review.  I can't wait to read more.  You know, I've got all my ADRs for my upcoming trip but this particular review of O'Hana makes me second guess myself.  Well, I guess changing would mean giving up something I already have so maybe not.  I guess I'll just have to take yet another trip in the future so I can try it.  LOL
> 
> Waiting with baited breath for the CS reviews.  I'll likely be eating at 2 of the 4 CS locations that you ate at so I'd love to hear what you have to say.  You include so much detail which I love.
> 
> Thank you for writing this up and in so much detail!!



Be sure to ask if Chef TJ will be there and then be sure to tell him how many wonderful things you have heard about him.  I did this and he lit up like a Christmas tree!  It was so much fun!!!!


----------



## copperbrick

Sunshine Seasons (Epcot Future World, The Land Pavilion)

In my opinion, Sunshine Seasons is the very best counter service restaurant in WDW -- it is so good it often equals table service taste.  The seating area isn't as lovely as sit-down restaurants, but oh boy, the taste sure is!

A chef came out promptly to walk me through everything.  Basically, everything on the grill end is fine for gluten-free: pork, chicken, salmon, etc.  The mashed potatoes are fine, too, and they are excellent.  

I had the chicken with mashed potatoes and -- because it was also gluten-free -- rice.  Dessert was creme brulee (yet another one!).  Everything was fresh and delicious.  The creme brulee at Sunshine Seasons was the best of all the creme brulee I had while at Disney.  

Note:  If you want something else, let the chef know!  They are very open there to helping you with what you want, within reason of course.  They have gluten-free rolls for hamburgers, etc., and as I remember, some salad options are also gluten-free.  

I want to try the salmon next time . . . and the pork looked amazing, too.   

Hubby had the same as me and loved it.  

I love food so much.  It's all about the food for me!  The parks are second.    Eat on!


----------



## copperbrick

Flame Tree BBQ (Animal Kingdom Park, Discovery Island)

Flame Tree was a great meal.  I had the BBQ chicken, which was even better than at Sunshine Seasons -- good taste and even jucier than Sunshine Seasons.  I would have ranked it the best, except the crew there didn't really know if the baked beans or coleslaw were gluten free, so I avoided eating them.  

For dessert I had a gluten-free brownie which I enjoyed -- French Meadow Bakery which is lactose free, gluten free and peanut free.  The facility that processes them also processes coconut and soy, so be careful if you have issues with these.  These brownies are really good!  

The ribs are also gluten-free, and they can make a pulled pork sandwich on a gluten-free bun, if you like.  ASK THEM TO MICROWAVE THE BUN FOR 10 TO 15 SECONDS or they might ruin it (see my earlier post).  

Hubby asked if I wanted to taste the ribs, but I already had enough on my plate.  He is picky when it comes to ribs, and he said he liked them, but they were a bit fatty for his taste.  Still, they were better than he expected them to be.  In his words, "Not a Chicago rib joint, but good."  

Hey, for counter service, it was amazing!

Hubby had key lime pie for dessert and liked it.  

Here is a hint:  If you know you are definitely going to be dining at a counter service restaurant, call the Disney Food Alergy Line in advance to check out things like beans and cole slaw: 407-824-5967.  Do not expect the cast members at a counter service restaurant to have the same knowledge as the chefs at a table service restaurant.

The folks at the alergy line usually do not answer right away, and voice mail kicks in, but they will call you back as quickly as they can.  If possible, allow at least 24 hours.

Also be sure to call this number before you go to let them know where you will be dining and your alergy needs.  

Disney sent me a wonderful list of gluten-free options in advance of my visiting there.  The only problem was that I decided not to carry a purse, and I did not have room for all of the info in my pocket, so sometimes I forgot what I could and could not have at some places, hence the beans and cole slaw thing.  

Hope this helps!

Off to bed once again.  More later.

Thank you to everyone who has posted such kind remarks here.  You're making my days!  I am so happy to be, maybe, of a little help.  Sending gluten-free hugs to all!

Love,
Copper


----------



## MrsPook

Enjoying your reviews so far! 

As for the CS questions, did you not ask to speak to the manager and see the binder? Each CS location should have a binder that lists all ingredients in each menu item so you could tell if it was safe or not. Most often at the counter I would just say the magic word "allergies" and immediately a manger and the binder appeared before me! 

Looking forward to the rest of your reviews!


----------



## copperbrick

MrsPook said:


> Enjoying your reviews so far!
> 
> As for the CS questions, did you not ask to speak to the manager and see the binder? Each CS location should have a binder that lists all ingredients in each menu item so you could tell if it was safe or not. Most often at the counter I would just say the magic word "allergies" and immediately a manger and the binder appeared before me!
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of your reviews!



That's a REALLY good question, and no, I was *not *shown a binder until much later in the trip, at the Ice Cream Parlor on Main Street, MK.  Until then, the manager would just tell me what I could or could not have.   And I, too, said the magic word "allergies" each time.  Very interesting . . .

In fact, when I was finally shown the binder, it took the cast member a couple tries to get it right -- she brought me the CM rules and regulations book first!  I would have loved to have read it, but I did not.  I pointed out the mistake and then she grabbed the right book.  She'd never referenced it before then!

And I must confess, after this happened, I thought the binder was unique to the parlor.  I assumed that if every counter service restaurant had one, they would have shown it to me.

In the Disney allergy literature I was sent, the binder may have been mentioned, but for the life of me, I do not remember seeing it.  I'll have to take a second look when I have time.

Thank you for asking -- great question -- one that's sure to help others as much as it enlightened me.


----------



## copperbrick

The Mara (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo side)

The Mara was an interesting mix of service.  There is an Asian female chef who works some of the morning and early afternoon shifts (I am so sorry . . . I wrote down names and have misplaced them - if anyone knows please post!).  She is knowledgeable and very careful to prepare everything separately.  

At other times, I had different chefs.  One did not understand that he should not serve my eggs from the main serving station, where they use the spoon to put eggs on everything from a bare plate to a croissant breakfast sandwich, which of course is cross-contamination.  I had to stop him.  One of the Cast Members working the line pulled him aside to explain how important it was to serve my food from the back, which he then did and all was well.

So, be careful and watch closely at all times!

The food was very good -- the gluten-free pancakes and gluten-free Mickey waffles here are excellent.

I also had the half-chicken chicken with dedicated-fryer French fries and then, for lunch one day, the Mara Salad - a light vinaigrette dressing on a salad that has chic peas, lentils, and cheese (feta, I believe).  Very good!

One night, I ordered a hamburger.  The chef (the wonderful Asian lady who I loved) said they were out of gluten-free burger buns and offered to make me "sliders" on individual mini gluten-free dinner rolls.  She used fresh hamburger and cooked the burgers on the med-rare side, as much as she safely could, per my request.  They were wonderful.  

Another night, I had the gluten-free pizza.  I believe they use Amy's.  It was fair.  To make it better, I put some parm. cheese on top (available in individual packets at the condiment table) and hot pepper flakes.  

Okay, so here's a good one:

When I ordered the pizza, the chef asked me, "What would you like with that?"  

I answered him, "I don't know.  I am on the dining plan and using this as a counter service meal.  Does anything come with it in addition to dessert?"

The chef said, "You can have fries if you want."

I said, "Sure," although goodness knows I didn't need them!  And truth be told, as I look back, I don't think pizza selections come with a side dish, but I trusted the chef's word.  

The pizza was quite large and I wasn't able to finish even half of it.  Fries really put it over the top, but when I was offered them, I did not know how large the serving would be, and I figured what the heck, if it comes with it, why not?  Maybe hubby would want some of it?

I added a gluten-free brownie for dessert (more on these below) and headed to the check-out station.    

The cashier asked me, "What do you want to count as a snack, the fries or the brownie?"

I said, "I was told the fries would come with the gluten-free pizza as part of my counter service dinner."

She was very rude.  She looked at everyone else in the line behind me and rolled her eyes, then she looked at me and shook her head as if to imply, "You idiot!"

I said, "Please speak to the chef.  He can verify."

She said, "Well, where's the chef?"

That comment really took me back.  I said, "I don't know, he's back in the kitchen somewhere."

Then she shot the same look to everyone behind me again, and they looked at me as if I were crazy, too.  She rang up my ticket and grudgingly gave it to me, not charging me for a snack.  

I found this whole thing terribly embarrassing, and I really felt guilty for having taken the fries.   * Bad, bad gluten-free guest!   Shame on you, you naughty thing, you!  * 

I wondered:  How would Donald Duck have reacted to this woman and this situation?  

That made me laugh and helped me get over it.

That said, last year and this year, every single CM who serviced me at The Mara (aside from her) has been delightful.  This woman was the exception, not the rule.  Watch for her -- she's, I would guess, in her 60's with light brown curly hair below the ears.  She's been there for a while.  I remember her from last year, and while I did not have a problem with her then, she wasn't all that particularly nice last year, either.  

Okay, so there's more . . .

On one of my trips to The Mara, one of the chefs pointed out a special dietary section that houses desserts.  It is located next to the check-out area, between the refrigerated section and the first check-out.  It is a woven shelf unit.  On the bottom are gluten-free brownies.  On the upper shelves are jelly beans, caramel corn and chocolate chip cookies.

I was given the impression that all of the snacks in this section were gluten free, but they are not.  This is a section for people with various needs, not just gluten-free.  READ THE INGREDIENTS CAREFULLY.  The only items that are honestly safe are the gluten-free brownies.  (I enjoyed them.)  The other items state that wheat may be present in the manufacturing, and the cookies have wheat as the first ingredient.  

That's tonight's post!


----------



## clanmcculloch

copperbrick said:


> I found this whole thing terribly embarrassing, and I really felt guilty for having taken the fries.   * Bad, bad gluten-free guest!   Shame on you, you naughty thing, you!  *
> 
> I wondered:  How would Donald Duck have reacted to this woman and this situation?



You're so funny!

I had a similar type of experience at 50's Prime Time Diner.  The chef came out to get DD11's order but at the time she was still only 9 so she was a child on the DDP.  I had no idea which drinks were allowed with a child's meal so when she asked if she could get a milkshake (she's also dairy free so milkshakes area a HUGE deal) he gladly said he could make her one.  When the waitress came out to find out what to mark down as her order, she was all shocked and said that she can't get a milkshake as her drink.  She was pretty good though and said she'd figure out how to ring it up.  I think though she to some degree had to lay on the guilt because "aunty" had her party to play.  That's part of the atmosphere.  She later did the airplane game to get DH to finish his meal though she of course first had to get the attention of everybody in our area.  I got in on film of course.  And posted it to facebook.  Hee hee hee.


----------



## livndisney

copperbrick said:


> The Mara (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Jambo side)
> 
> The Mara was an interesting mix of service.  There is an Asian female chef who works some of the morning and early afternoon shifts (I am so sorry . . . I wrote down names and have misplaced them - if anyone knows please post!).  She is knowledgeable and very careful to prepare everything separately.
> 
> At other times, I had different chefs.  One did not understand that he should not serve my eggs from the main serving station, where they use the spoon to put eggs on everything from a bare plate to a croissant breakfast sandwich, which of course is cross-contamination.  I had to stop him.  One of the Cast Members working the line pulled him aside to explain how important it was to serve my food from the back, which he then did and all was well.
> 
> So, be careful and watch closely at all times!
> 
> The food was very good -- the gluten-free pancakes and gluten-free Mickey waffles here are excellent.
> 
> I also had the half-chicken chicken with dedicated-fryer French fries and then, for lunch one day, the Mara Salad - a light vinaigrette dressing on a salad that has chic peas, lentils, and cheese (feta, I believe).  Very good!
> 
> One night, I ordered a hamburger.  The chef (the wonderful Asian lady who I loved) said they were out of gluten-free burger buns and offered to make me "sliders" on individual mini gluten-free dinner rolls.  She used fresh hamburger and cooked the burgers on the med-rare side, as much as she safely could, per my request.  They were wonderful.
> 
> Another night, I had the gluten-free pizza.  I believe they use Amy's.  It was fair.  To make it better, I put some parm. cheese on top (available in individual packets at the condiment table) and hot pepper flakes.
> 
> Okay, so here's a good one:
> 
> When I ordered the pizza, the chef asked me, "What would you like with that?"
> 
> I answered him, "I don't know.  I am on the dining plan and using this as a counter service meal.  Does anything come with it in addition to dessert?"
> 
> The chef said, "You can have fries if you want."
> 
> I said, "Sure," although goodness knows I didn't need them!  And truth be told, as I look back, I don't think pizza selections come with a side dish, but I trusted the chef's word.
> 
> The pizza was quite large and I wasn't able to finish even half of it.  Fries really put it over the top, but when I was offered them, I did not know how large the serving would be, and I figured what the heck, if it comes with it, why not?  Maybe hubby would want some of it?
> 
> I added a gluten-free brownie for dessert (more on these below) and headed to the check-out station.
> 
> The cashier asked me, "What do you want to count as a snack, the fries or the brownie?"
> 
> I said, "I was told the fries would come with the gluten-free pizza as part of my counter service dinner."
> 
> She was very rude.  She looked at everyone else in the line behind me and rolled her eyes, then she looked at me and shook her head as if to imply, "You idiot!"
> 
> I said, "Please speak to the chef.  He can verify."
> 
> She said, "Well, where's the chef?"
> 
> That comment really took me back.  I said, "I don't know, he's back in the kitchen somewhere."
> 
> Then she shot the same look to everyone behind me again, and they looked at me as if I were crazy, too.  She rang up my ticket and grudgingly gave it to me, not charging me for a snack.
> 
> I found this whole thing terribly embarrassing, and I really felt guilty for having taken the fries.   * Bad, bad gluten-free guest!   Shame on you, you naughty thing, you!  *
> 
> I wondered:  How would Donald Duck have reacted to this woman and this situation?
> 
> That made me laugh and helped me get over it.
> 
> That said, last year and this year, every single CM who serviced me at The Mara (aside from her) has been delightful.  This woman was the exception, not the rule.  Watch for her -- she's, I would guess, in her 60's with light brown curly hair below the ears.  She's been there for a while.  I remember her from last year, and while I did not have a problem with her then, she wasn't all that particularly nice last year, either.
> 
> Okay, so there's more . . .
> 
> On one of my trips to The Mara, one of the *chefs pointed out a special dietary section that houses desserts.  It is located next to the check-out area, between the refrigerated section and the first check-out.  It is a woven shelf unit.  On the bottom are gluten-free brownies.  On the upper shelves are jelly beans, caramel corn and chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> I was given the impression that all of the snacks in this section were gluten free, but they are not.  This is a section for people with various needs, not just gluten-free. * READ THE INGREDIENTS CAREFULLY.  The only items that are honestly safe are the gluten-free brownies.  (I enjoyed them.)  The other items state that wheat may be present in the manufacturing, and the cookies have wheat as the first ingredient.
> 
> That's tonight's post!



Several places have this shelf now. The Divies are not gluten free but the French Meadow (brownie and cookie) are.
We saw this shelf at WL, Pop, Sunshine Seasons and CB.


----------



## copperbrick

clanmcculloch said:


> You're so funny!
> 
> I had a similar type of experience at 50's Prime Time Diner.  The chef came out to get DD11's order but at the time she was still only 9 so she was a child on the DDP.  I had no idea which drinks were allowed with a child's meal so when she asked if she could get a milkshake (she's also dairy free so milkshakes area a HUGE deal) he gladly said he could make her one.  When the waitress came out to find out what to mark down as her order, she was all shocked and said that she can't get a milkshake as her drink.  She was pretty good though and said she'd figure out how to ring it up.  I think though she to some degree had to lay on the guilt because "aunty" had her party to play.  That's part of the atmosphere.  She later did the airplane game to get DH to finish his meal though she of course first had to get the attention of everybody in our area.  I got in on film of course.  And posted it to facebook.  Hee hee hee.



Ha!  

I'd love to see the film.  Is there a link?


----------



## copperbrick

livndisney said:


> Several places have this shelf now. The Divies are not gluten free but the French Meadow (brownie and cookie) are.
> We saw this shelf at WL, Pop, Sunshine Seasons and CB.



I do not remember the name of the chocolate chip cookie, but the one at The Mara was definitely not gluten-free.  I wish I had noted the name on the wrapper.


----------



## livndisney

copperbrick said:


> I do not remember the name of the chocolate chip cookie, but the one at The Mara was definitely not gluten-free.  I wish I had noted the name on the wrapper.



Disney had two packages of chocolate chip cookies. One is Divies (white package 2 cookies)-NOT gluten free. The second is in a clear wrapper by French Meadow (contains 1 cookie) and IS gluten free. The gluten free brownie is wrapped the same way.


----------



## snorris49

I also recently dined at the Mara and had some inconsistencies. The chef (who also helped me the next day at Boma) couldn't get it through his head that I couldn't have Gluten AND dairy. He kept offering me pizza and mac and cheese and I had to keep telling him NO DAIRY. He never did get it the first day. The second day he kept saying gluten and finally I had to stop him and say NO DAIRY. He finally got it! 

I'm sorry you had a bad experience with the cashier. 

I think you bring up a good point that you need to be diligent and watch when Chefs are making things, sometimes they don't realize the cross contamination issue. 

Keep those reviews coming!


----------



## valree

These reviews are great!    I am especially excited to try the GF pancakes.  I loooove pancakes!  Pamela's makes a great pancake mix so I hope this is what Disney uses.


----------



## tscrapper

Thank you so much for the reviews!! We're not going until March but I'm trying to learn all the celiac info for DH that I can. I have some ADR plans but who knows what I will end up with and I have one picky daughter so when making restaurant choices I have to take her into consideration too. Waiting for more reviews.


----------



## copperbrick

livndisney said:


> Disney had two packages of chocolate chip cookies. One is Divies (white package 2 cookies)-NOT gluten free. The second is in a clear wrapper by French Meadow (contains 1 cookie) and IS gluten free. The gluten free brownie is wrapped the same way.



Yep, mine were Divvies!  You're right.  As soon as I read it, I remembered it.  

The French Meadow brownie is great -- loved it!


----------



## copperbrick

snorris49 said:


> I think you bring up a good point that you need to be diligent and watch when Chefs are making things, sometimes they don't realize the cross contamination issue.
> 
> Keep those reviews coming!



Yeah, you really do, and with servers, too.  Servers sometimes think they can self-diagnose what is gluten-free.  I had one tell me that something -- I don't remember what -- would be okay because there wasn't wheat in it.  They don't always understand about how many other ingredients can cause problems.

The chefs at the table service restaurants are definitely the most knowledgable of the bunch, and the double dining credit restaurant chefs seem to be particularly up on things.  

I really loved that Jiko had a separate menu just for me.  I like being able to browse a menu without someone standing over me . . . and I like being able to think about it and maybe change my mind a couple times before I decide on what I really want.


----------



## copperbrick

Captain Cook's (Polynesian Resort)

Hubby had Aloha Pork Sandwich - Pulled pork with BBQ sauce, pineapple cole slaw, cheddar cheese, cucumbers and tomatoes, served warm on a pineapple-coconut hoagie roll. Served with Polynesian chips.  He enjoyed it very much and would have it again.

I had a bacon cheeseburger on a gluten-free bun, with fries.  I forgot to ask the chef to microwave the bun for 10-15 seconds, so it was as hard as a rock, and I could not eat it.  I wrapped the burger in lettuce and ate it that way.  The fries were good, but I was getting tired of french fries by this time.  

I'm not sure if the Polynesian chips are GF.  They looked wonderful -- if I go there again, I'm going to ask if they're okay.

The hambuger at The Mara was MUCH better.  Captain Cook's used preformed patties that were probably frozen.  The wonderful lady at The Mara used fresh, hand-formed hamburger.  What a difference!  

For dessert I had Dole Whip (fat-free soft serve "ice cream"), pineapple and vanilla blended.  You serve yourself, and you can fill the bowl as high as you like.  They do not have chocolate at this machine.

This was refreshing, and I enjoyed it.  It was icy, though -- not as smooth or creamy as I remember it being at the Dole station in the Magic Kingdom.  I'd get it again at Cook's, but if I REALLY wanted Dole Whip, I'd head to Adventureland first.    

If I do go again, I think I'll ask them if they can prepare one of their salads gluten-free instead of having another hamburger.  

Hubby had a dessert from the bakery case.  It looked a lot like apple strudel.  He thought it was good; he said he'd have it again, but it didn't big-time wow him.  I looked amazing -- I wish I could have tasted it.


----------



## copperbrick

Plaza Ice Cream Parlor, Main Street Magic Kingdom 
Popcorn and Mickey Ice Cream Bar

I had vanilla Rice Dream "Ice Cream" at Plaza Ice Cream Parlor.  I'd never tasted it and wanted to give it a try.  

There has been some debate as to whether Rice Dream Ice Cream is GF.  As I mentioned earlier, this is where I was given a binder to check ingredients, and the ingredients did not list anything threatening, so I went for it.

I was fine with it and did not have a reaction.

The ice cream has a fabulous mouth feel -- very rich and creamy.  On my first bite, I thought it tasted a bit weird, but by the time I had a few bites, I fell in love with it.  It's not the same as vanilla ice cream, but it is very good.  

The portion size is quite large.  I could have easily split it with someone, but still ate every bite.

Hubby had Edy's chocolate.  What's not to like?  My portion size was even larger than his!  I think sometimes the chefs go a little overboard to compensate for guests' special needs, which is nice.   (My favorite lady at The Mara did this frequently.  I really hope she takes care of you if you eat there.) 

I waddled out of the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor, stuffed, but happy!    That day was particularly hot, and the ice cream was a welcome treat.

Hint:  Go next door into, I believe it is Main Street Bakery, and grab a nice, cool seat rather than trying to find a place to sit down outside to eat your ice cream, especially on a hot day when everything melts in an instant.  A lot of people don't realize there's seating there, and Plaza Ice Cream Parlor guests are welcome.

Cart / Vendor Popcorn and Mickey Chocolate Ice Cream Bar

The vendor popcorn is typical vendor popcorn.  It's always a little too salty for me, but it's a great, quick snack on days when your stomach is growling and you don't know what to eat.

The Mickey Chocolate Ice Cream Bar is a wonderful gluten-free treat.  The chocolate is decadent.

Also good are the frozen lemonades around the park -- DH and I split one at Animal Kingdom Park at the vendor stand in, if memory serves, Asia.  Flame Tree BBQ used to carry these, too, but they have discontinued them.

Well, I feel as though I've written text longer than War & Peace, here!  I think that's everything.  Thank you for reading all this!

If I think of anything else, I'll add it.  In the meantime, I hope others will post their gluten-free Disney Dining experiences here.  We need more of them!


----------



## itradehilton

cooperbrick Thank you very much for your detailed information. we are planning our first DW trip and now I think it will be worth it to get the DDP for the family. The joy our DS will feel when he can order from any of the listed eateries and feel (I don't know the right word) will make my heart sing.


----------



## copperbrick

itradehilton said:


> cooperbrick Thank you very much for your detailed information. we are planning our first DW trip and now I think it will be worth it to get the DDP for the family. The joy our DS will feel when he can order from any of the listed eateries and feel (I don't know the right word) will make my heart sing.



Yes, it really will make your heart sing.  I think the word is "free!"  It is very liberating to know you can go to any sit down Disney owned restaurant and receive the proper care.

Thank you for your kind words, I'm glad the posts helped.  WDW is known throughout the world for being one of the best destinations for those with food alergies.  I hope you'll PM me and let me know how your DS enjoyed the dining there.  

When doing counter service, be sure to leave extra time for the chef to come out, order to be prepared, etc.  I'd allow a half hour extra.  Sometimes it only takes a few minutes to find out what is okay to order, but if something needs to be specially prepared, it often takes longer.  

At one point, we tried to do the counter service at The Marketplace at the Beach Club see post directly below).  After a half hour, the chef hadn't even appeared!  Augh!  We left and vowed never to return.


----------



## copperbrick

A word about Beach Club Marketplace Counter Service

I will probably never try to eat counter service at the Beach Club again.  I asked for a chef who never appeared.  After waiting a half an hour (the place was empty), I told the CMs I was leaving.  They were very nice and apologized, but good grief, for the chef to not even show or not to send someone out to explain why, no excuse for this.


----------



## cheesekate2005

Thanks for the wonderful reviews!  I am planning my next GF trip to WDW for August and trying to narrow down my choice of restaurants!  O'Hana's is a must....I have had the delightful experience of Chef TJ at Boma and I hope to see him again at O'Hana!  I want to try Kouzzina - but I am a little nervous (especially as a GF vegetarian!).


----------



## copperbrick

cheesekate2005 said:


> Thanks for the wonderful reviews!  I am planning my next GF trip to WDW for August and trying to narrow down my choice of restaurants!  O'Hana's is a must....I have had the delightful experience of Chef TJ at Boma and I hope to see him again at O'Hana!  I want to try Kouzzina - but I am a little nervous (especially as a GF vegetarian!).



As a vegetarian, you might do great.  They have a Spiced Briami Oven-roasted Vegetables, Oregano, Mazithra Cheese served with Herbed Orzo.  Does that sound good, sans Orzo?  Maybe they could substitute rice?

What I would do is call the dietary line at Disney, or maybe call Kouzzina's directly, if that's possible, and ask what is available for vegetarian gluten-free.

What worries me for you is this:  The impression the chef gave me was, "If it isn't already available as gluten free or if it isn't already something easy for me to swap out, I am not changing anything."  

Let me know what you find out.

PS:  I've read that sometimes Chef TJ also services Cook's.  If he does, I'm sure you'll be in for some wonderful service!


----------



## valree

I'm excited for a fresh burger at The Mara!  I'm heading down next Monday and can't wait!


----------



## No Wheat Pete

copperbrick said:


> A word about Beach Club Marketplace Counter Service
> 
> I will probably never try to eat counter service at the Beach Club again.  I asked for a chef who never appeared.  After waiting a half an hour (the place was empty), I told the CMs I was leaving.  They were very nice and apologized, but good grief, for the chef to not even show or not to send someone out to explain why, no excuse for this.




We stayed at the BCV last fall.  I did manage to get some really good roast beef sandwiches made on GF rolls.  I didn't speak with the chef, but the manager took my order and brought it directly to the kitchen.  It took about 45 minutes to get our sandwiches (time that I spent at the pool), but they were worth it.  We ordered the same sandwiches on the morning we left to take to the airport with us.  They were not quite as good - but then again I may not have been quite as hungry.  I will say that no one in the Marketplace Cafe had any idea of what was gluten free.  If I had not spoken with the manager, I would not have risked eating a sandwich there.


----------



## dzorn

copperbrick said:


> A word about Beach Club Marketplace Counter Service
> 
> I will probably never try to eat counter service at the Beach Club again.  I asked for a chef who never appeared.  After waiting a half an hour (the place was empty), I told the CMs I was leaving.  They were very nice and apologized, but good grief, for the chef to not even show or not to send someone out to explain why, no excuse for this.



For CS locations Brenda  from the special diets department (sorry cannot remember title) as told us to ask for the manager not the chefs. It is possible that they just have cooks that do the standard and not an actual chef there at all times. 

Glad to hear Mara has GF french fries. Since we stay DVC if we are at AKV I usually just fix her something in the room. Since many places at home she cannot get fries that would  be a treat for her. 

Denise in MI

P.S.

Don't expect fresh waffles at Crystal Palace. That was the only place to serve DD frozen waffles. Everywhere else she was happy to get Mickey like everyone else.


----------



## copperbrick

valree said:


> I'm excited for a fresh burger at The Mara!  I'm heading down next Monday and can't wait!



For me, it was a surprise -- I didn't expect fresh hamburger.  Just to be safe, I'd ask for it and not assume that whichever chef is there at the time will do it automatically.  If you ask for it, you'll most probably get it.


----------



## copperbrick

dzorn said:


> For CS locations Brenda  from the special diets department (sorry cannot remember title) as told us to ask for the manager not the chefs. It is possible that they just have cooks that do the standard and not an actual chef there at all times.
> 
> Glad to hear Mara has GF french fries. Since we stay DVC if we are at AKV I usually just fix her something in the room. Since many places at home she cannot get fries that would  be a treat for her.
> 
> Denise in MI
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Don't expect fresh waffles at Crystal Palace. That was the only place to serve DD frozen waffles. Everywhere else she was happy to get Mickey like everyone else.




Excellent point about asking for the manager!


----------



## clanmcculloch

At resorts, ask for a chef.  At park CS locations, I just start off by saying we have food allergies and they automatically know to get a manager.

I've heard that CRT also serves the Van's frozen waffles.


----------



## chell

Great thread!  Thank you for giving us so much info.

Are none of the ice creams at the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor safe?  

I need to find out soon if the ribs at Yak & Yeti are safe.


----------



## chell

Well I just spoke with someone at Yak & Yeti and he said basically everything there has gluten in it.  But they do have gluten-free soy sauce they can use to make safe foods for us.  The ribs are made ahead of time and aren't safe.    That face isn't crying anywhere near enough for me.


----------



## clanmcculloch

chell said:


> Great thread!  Thank you for giving us so much info.
> 
> Are none of the ice creams at the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor safe?
> 
> I need to find out soon if the ribs at Yak & Yeti are safe.



We get a snack at the Plaze Ice Cream Parlor every trip.  The manager comes out to speak with us and prepares our dishes herself.  We do much better with Tofutti than Rice Dream.  I don't trust Rice Dream personally, but anyway, there's something in it that doesn't sit well for us.  They carry chocolate and vanilla of each of them.

Last time I checked, Flame Tree BBQ at Animal Kingdom has gluten free ribs, but you have to get them without the sauce.  I didn't check to see if Flame Tree BBQ still has safe ribs though since the only meal we'll eat there this year is at Tusker House.  This was as of February.  Check with Brenda to find out.  The ribs probably have some kind of seasoning rub so they wouldn't be totally plain, just no sauce.

If you're really wanting ribs, I got confirmation from a chef at Hoop Dee Doo Review that he can make safe ribs.  They'll have a rub but no sauce.  IMO the rub is the important part for the flavour anyway and my daughter doesn't like sauce but she loves ribs so this works well for us anyway.  I've heard the same is true for Spirit of Aloha (I hope so; I've got this ADR as well).


----------



## chell

Thank you!

Is there any regular ice cream you can eat?  I'm very new to this and still learning.  I know the Mickey Bars are safe.


----------



## clanmcculloch

chell said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is there any regular ice cream you can eat?  I'm very new to this and still learning.  I know the Mickey Bars are safe.



We're also dairy free so we can't have any brand of regular ice cream.  My kids do fine with Tofutti as they can both eat soy safely.  For some reason Rice Dream bothers them.  DD11 is off gluten, dairy, eggs, yeast, citrus and MSG.  DD9 is off dairy, citrus, sesame, hazelnuts, brazil nuts, peanuts, cranberries and blueberries as well as any raw fruits that have skins but haven't been peeled and raw carrots.  I think DD9 just doesn't like the taste of Rice Dream but it upsets DD11's tummy.  Other people with celiac have told me that they're fine with RD so I don't think it's a gluten issue though it could just be a level of sensitivity issue.  DD11 seems to react to even 20 ppm while some celiacs can handle as much as 200 ppm.

ETA:  According to the latest gluten free list (I received it on 10/6), Dole Whips are gluten free and Plaze Ice Cream Parlor does carry gluten free ice cream.  The manager will open a new container for scooping your ice cream so you won't need to worry about cross contamination.


----------



## chell

clanmcculloch said:


> We're also dairy free so we can't have any brand of regular ice cream.  My kids do fine with Tofutti as they can both eat soy safely.  For some reason Rice Dream bothers them.  DD11 is off gluten, dairy, eggs, yeast, citrus and MSG.  DD9 is off dairy, citrus, sesame, hazelnuts, brazil nuts, peanuts, cranberries and blueberries as well as any raw fruits that have skins but haven't been peeled and raw carrots.  I think DD9 just doesn't like the taste of Rice Dream but it upsets DD11's tummy.  Other people with celiac have told me that they're fine with RD so I don't think it's a gluten issue though it could just be a level of sensitivity issue.  DD11 seems to react to even 20 ppm while some celiacs can handle as much as 200 ppm.
> 
> ETA:  According to the latest gluten free list (I received it on 10/6), Dole Whips are gluten free and Plaze Ice Cream Parlor does carry gluten free ice cream.  The manager will open a new container for scooping your ice cream so you won't need to worry about cross contamination.



Whew!  Thanks because I love my ice cream.  I don't eat it often but I'd hate to have to give it up for ever too.  

Goodness I feel for your children.  I thought I had some food allergies.  Gee.  I've never run across anyone else who couldn't have citrus.  Most people think I'm nuts when I tell them I can't have it.  I have a strange reaction to it though, it messes with my kidneys and bladder.    I'm a freak.

Sorry to go off topic here but how is your luck in finding bread at home that is both gluten-free and egg-free that tastes decent?  We noticed most of the breads and baked goods that were gluten-free had eggs in them.  I'm severely allergic to eggs so most of the gluten-free bakery items were out for me.  I told my husband I guess we were going to have to get into baking.  Is that what you do?  

Thank you for being so helpful!


----------



## clanmcculloch

chell said:


> Whew!  Thanks because I love my ice cream.  I don't eat it often but I'd hate to have to give it up for ever too.
> 
> Goodness I feel for your children.  I thought I had some food allergies.  Gee.  I've never run across anyone else who couldn't have citrus.  Most people think I'm nuts when I tell them I can't have it.  I have a strange reaction to it though, it messes with my kidneys and bladder.    I'm a freak.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic here but how is your luck in finding bread at home that is both gluten-free and egg-free that tastes decent?  We noticed most of the breads and baked goods that were gluten-free had eggs in them.  I'm severely allergic to eggs so most of the gluten-free bakery items were out for me.  I told my husband I guess we were going to have to get into baking.  Is that what you do?
> 
> Thank you for being so helpful!



For DD11, she gets immediate GI problems from citrus.  For DD9, she has what her urologist calls allergic cystitis because she has VERY consistant triggers of citrus and cranberries and clear inflamatory issues with her bladder but he agrees it could be interstitial cystitis but he doesn't want to put her through the tests required for an IC diagnosis since we can for the most part manage it by eliminating citrus and cranberry.  They're not actual allergies or intollerances; they're triggers for her bladder problems.  These are THE most common triggers for IC so that's why I think it's IC (she has some weird test results that are common in IC in addition to this) but I do agree that there's no need to put her through horribly invasive and painful tests to confirm when we pretty much have it under control through diet.  Google Interstitial Cystitis and you'll find that you're not alone in citrus being a bladder irritant.  You're in no way a freak (unless my kids are freaks and I don't think they are).  You just haven't found the right support community.

Bread is VERY hard.  DD11 was only diagnosed as egg intollerant a few months ago.  Before that, we were using the Kinnikinnick yeast free bread.  Now, the only one I've found is the Ener-G yeast free and it's pretty bad.  I make her sandwiches by toasting it first.  I think yeast is more difficult than eggs because only a few companies make yeast free breads.  She's not thrilled with it but she'll eat it and prefers it over lettuce wraps or rice cakes.  I've heard that Breads From Anna bread tastes pretty good made with a flax mixture.  Next time I'm at Whole Foods I plan to pick one up.  Kinnikinnick breads were really good but the yeast free ones have eggs.  You should take a look at their website and see if they have egg free breads.  Everything of theirs that we've tried has been tasty.  I'm a pretty good baker but bread is one of the few things I've been unsuccessful with.  For other baked goods, I just use apple sauce instead of eggs.  It makes a great substitute in most baked goods.

ETA: Van's gluten free waffles are egg free.  We also just recently found their new french toast sticks which I couldn't believe are also yeast free.  Woo Hoo!!!  Some people use these types of things or even pancakes instead of bread for sandwiches.  Apple sauce works well as a substitute in pancake recipes.


----------



## chell

Thanks for all of your support and info!  I just had their waffles for breakfast.  They aren't bad.  But I need to see if anyone in my area sells them.


----------



## dancer4life22

i miss disney.... now i      going to restaraunts with waiters who say "all the pastas are okay" stupid applebees i never got sick onece in disney! anyway here goes... 

garden grill- rotesserie chicken and mashed potatoes with a brownie. all okay! and they were the best mashed potatoes ever!
rose and crown- fish and chips with a brownie sundae
planet hollywood- cobb salad with banana split creme brulee
50s prime time cafe- my first ever fried chicken!!!! sooo good and a brownie sundae
cape may buffet- seafood yummm and ice cream and cake for dessert
capn jacks- pasta! with shrimp and scallops
a turkey leg one night! sooo good
crystal palace- i dont remember but i do remember i got a cake!

anyway disney is the most amazing with the gluten free! i would recommend al of these to everyone with celiac! especially prim time!


----------



## snorris49

Oh yeah those turkey legs are soooooooooooo good. 
Can you tell I love them?!


----------



## clanmcculloch

chell said:


> Thanks for all of your support and info!  I just had their waffles for breakfast.  They aren't bad.  But I need to see if anyone in my area sells them.



They use Bob's Red Mill mix.  That being said, when I make them at home they don't taste like at WDW.  I recently was told by the chef at POFQ that he always uses apple juice instead of milk and apple sauce instead of eggs in the allergy mix so maybe that's why they taste different.  Of course maybe it's just that they're Mickey shaped and the fact that somebody else is making them.


----------



## snorris49

Yes, they seem to use a lot of Bob's Red Mill mixes. If you want something decadent that's GF/CF and egg free, I have the recipe from the Crystal Palace for their brownie cake. OMG it is amazing! It's super chocolatey and rich and so yummy with a chocolate sauce and some dairy free ice cream (I recommend some coconut ice cream, it has the same texture as regular ice cream). I have the recipe posted at my blog http://glutenfreedairyfreewdw.blogspot.com/
or you can PM me and I'll be happy to share!


----------



## kristy1129

Thank you so much for all your reviews! I'll definitely be going to Mara for breakfast to get me some pancakes or waffles!  
We are vegan and can't have gluten, soy or chocolate. I'm REALLY wanting some good white cake with white icing. (We're celebrating my birthday there) Any suggestions??


----------



## pudge the fish

snorris49 said:


> Yes, they seem to use a lot of Bob's Red Mill mixes. If you want something decadent that's GF/CF and egg free, I have the recipe from the Crystal Palace for their brownie cake. OMG it is amazing! It's super chocolatey and rich and so yummy with a chocolate sauce and some dairy free ice cream



I TOTALLY AGREE on the brownie at CP
it is so awesomely wonderful! I tell then 1/2 serving with no topping as my sugar would go sky high eating that... but it's so worth just a couple bites!


----------



## copperbrick

kristy1129 said:


> Thank you so much for all your reviews! I'll definitely be going to Mara for breakfast to get me some pancakes or waffles!
> We are vegan and can't have gluten, soy or chocolate. I'm REALLY wanting some good white cake with white icing. (We're celebrating my birthday there) Any suggestions??



You can custom order gluten-free birthday cakes for room delivery at the resorts.  I have never tried it, but I hear it's good!  

If you're not staying at a resort, I would guess they could custom deliver it to a table service restaurant, maybe?  

Let us know!


----------



## cheesekate2005

I have ordered several GF birthday cakes at WDW (Chef Mickey's, Boma, Liberty Tree Tavers, All Star Music, Whispering Canyon).  Most were yummy and beautiful...one was pretty but not so yummy at all!  All of them were definitely GF though.  To get them I called the cake hotline and was put in touch with someone at the appropriate location (resort or restaurant).  They usually had the head chef call me back with all of the options available.  A few years ago I was able to get a cake with chip and dale on it, printed up on rice paper - it was adorable!  The  last time (February 2009) they told me they would not put any special decorations on top...just happy birthday.  I am hoping that changes back and they will put a little extra effort into it.

I have had the cakes delivered to a resort too...I just picked it up at the  Food Court to enjoy at our room.


----------



## chell

I wonder if a gluten-free & egg-free cake would be any good.  We had an egg-free cake last year and it just didn't taste very well.


----------



## No Wheat Pete

Hi,
We are huge WDW fans - mostly because of the gluten free options at every restaurant.  Since our daughter was diagnosed with Celiac Disease three years ago, Disney has become our vacation hero.   I am working on putting together a Disney Dining Resource of my website. (www.EatToLearn.com) Review are categorized by Park and Restaurant for easy searching.   I don't have many yet, but I know that WDW accommodates gluten free guests everyday, so they are out there.

Would anyone who posted a review here be willing to submit them to my website?  There is a simple form to fill out - you can just copy and paste your reviews into the information area of the form.  The link is:  http://www.eattolearn.net/Eat_To_Learn/DISNEY%21.html

Thank you so much!   Happy Gluten Free Dining!
Karen
Karen@eattolearn.com


----------



## chell

No Wheat Pete said:


> Hi,
> We are huge WDW fans - mostly because of the gluten free options at every restaurant.  Since our daughter was diagnosed with Celiac Disease three years ago, Disney has become our vacation hero.   I am working on putting together a Disney Dining Resource of my website. (www.EatToLearn.com) Review are categorized by Park and Restaurant for easy searching.   I don't have many yet, but I know that WDW accommodates gluten free guests everyday, so they are out there.
> 
> Would anyone who posted a review here be willing to submit them to my website?  There is a simple form to fill out - you can just copy and paste your reviews into the information area of the form.  The link is:  http://www.eattolearn.net/Eat_To_Learn/DISNEY%21.html
> 
> Thank you so much!   Happy Gluten Free Dining!
> Karen
> Karen@eattolearn.com



Please PM me after the 2nd week or so in January and I'll be more than happy to!  Our vacation is the first week of January.  My brain is so frazzled I know I won't remember between now and then.  

Thanks for making that website.  It sounds like a great tool for all of us with Celiac!


----------



## clanmcculloch

chell said:


> I wonder if a gluten-free & egg-free cake would be any good.  We had an egg-free cake last year and it just didn't taste very well.



Absolutely it CAN be very good.  I don't know if the ones there are or not since we've never ordered a cake.  I make amazing cakes though.  Apple sauce instead of egg makes for a very tasty gluten, milk and egg free cake.  According to the chef I spoke to last month at POFQ (he phoned me to talk about our upcoming trip), for allergy free pancakes and waffles he always uses apple sauce instead of eggs and apple juice instead of milk.  They use Bob's Red Mill pancake mix and all I know is that when I've tried using that mix at home, it never tasted nearly as good as the ones at WDW.  I haven't tried the mix since we figured out egg free but I've made many cakes and cupcakes with apple sauce and IMO they're even nicer than with eggs.  It adds a touch of sweetness and moisture that you don't get with eggs and it still binds the way eggs do.  Give it a chance.


----------



## SueM in MN

I just wanted to post that I have placed a link to this thread in post #3 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread (near the top of this board or follow the link in my signature to get there).
That way, if it's not on the first page of threads, you will still be able to find it.


----------



## chell

clanmcculloch said:


> Absolutely it CAN be very good.  I don't know if the ones there are or not since we've never ordered a cake.  I make amazing cakes though.  Apple sauce instead of egg makes for a very tasty gluten, milk and egg free cake.  According to the chef I spoke to last month at POFQ (he phoned me to talk about our upcoming trip), for allergy free pancakes and waffles he always uses apple sauce instead of eggs and apple juice instead of milk.  They use Bob's Red Mill pancake mix and all I know is that when I've tried using that mix at home, it never tasted nearly as good as the ones at WDW.  I haven't tried the mix since we figured out egg free but I've made many cakes and cupcakes with apple sauce and IMO they're even nicer than with eggs.  It adds a touch of sweetness and moisture that you don't get with eggs and it still binds the way eggs do.  Give it a chance.



Thanks for the info!  My husband had been making egg-free cakes with sour cream and something else, but never tried apple sauce.  Well have to give it a shot.  Now we need to see if anyone in our area sells Bob's Red Mill mixes.


----------



## EDuke98080

No Wheat Pete said:


> Hi,
> We are huge WDW fans - mostly because of the gluten free options at every restaurant.  Since our daughter was diagnosed with Celiac Disease three years ago, Disney has become our vacation hero.   I am working on putting together a Disney Dining Resource of my website. (www.EatToLearn.com) Review are categorized by Park and Restaurant for easy searching.   I don't have many yet, but I know that WDW accommodates gluten free guests everyday, so they are out there.
> 
> Would anyone who posted a review here be willing to submit them to my website?  There is a simple form to fill out - you can just copy and paste your reviews into the information area of the form.  The link is:  http://www.eattolearn.net/Eat_To_Learn/DISNEY%21.html
> 
> Thank you so much!   Happy Gluten Free Dining!
> Karen
> Karen@eattolearn.com




Karen , 
I loved your website and will do some reviews to post from our trip in Dec/Jan. Looking forward to some time to read all your cruise pages!

Erika


----------



## No Wheat Pete

EDuke98080 said:


> Karen ,
> I loved your website and will do some reviews to post from our trip in Dec/Jan. Looking forward to some time to read all your cruise pages!
> 
> Erika



Thanks Erika!
Hope you have a fantastic trip 
I can't wait to hear about your gf restaurants visits!
-Karen


----------



## ZPT1022

chell said:


> Thanks for the info!  My husband had been making egg-free cakes with sour cream and something else, but never tried apple sauce.  Well have to give it a shot.  Now we need to see if anyone in our area sells Bob's Red Mill mixes.




If they don't have the mixes in your area, I'm pretty sure you can order them from their website and I believe amazon.com also has a selection


----------



## pixiedust1125

Wow Just found this Thread and your reviews were wonderful. Both of my parents have Celieacs and Disney is the best. Weve had many great experiances as well. But thank you cause I am always looking for more places with exciting meals for them to eat and Ive found a few news ones in your reviews.


----------



## chell

ZPT1022 said:


> If they don't have the mixes in your area, I'm pretty sure you can order them from their website and I believe amazon.com also has a selection



Thanks!  I was just looking at Bob's Red Mill site today.  Their prices on the bundles includes shipping.  I'll have to check Amazon too.  Thanks!

By the way, I no longer have Celiac's Disease.  According to my mother-in-law she understands that they can't bring anything over for Christmas dinner because I have Silly *** Disease.  That's what her husband told her and she believed him!!!


----------



## itradehilton

"Silly *** Disease" And we wonder why it is easier to just say allergy.

This months Bon Appetit magizine has a article Called "Gluten-free pasta cookoff". It gives the names of their top three picks for Gluten-free pasta.


----------



## chell

Yes, allergy is easier with his family!

Ooh, I will have to check out that issue.  Now I need to remember if that is a magazine that I get.


----------



## chell

My husband says that we do get that magazine.  Now I just have to find it.


----------



## ZPT1022

chell said:


> Thanks!  I was just looking at Bob's Red Mill site today.  Their prices on the bundles includes shipping.  I'll have to check Amazon too.  Thanks!
> 
> By the way, I no longer have Celiac's Disease.  According to my mother-in-law she understands that they can't bring anything over for Christmas dinner because I have Silly *** Disease.  That's what her husband told her and she believed him!!!



OMG, that is too funny    We have problems, my DH's family does not understand it either.  Before the celiac diagnosis, when it was "only" the tree nut and strawberry allergy it was bad enough- they'd do things like cover a fruit cobbler in walnuts, but "oh, I left this tiny corner without nuts for you" and then be surprised that I wouldn't/couldn't eat it. It's hard enough to deal with the allergies but it stinks even more that no one gets it


----------



## chell

ZPT1022 said:


> OMG, that is too funny    We have problems, my DH's family does not understand it either.  Before the celiac diagnosis, when it was "only" the tree nut and strawberry allergy it was bad enough- they'd do things like cover a fruit cobbler in walnuts, but "oh, I left this tiny corner without nuts for you" and then be surprised that I wouldn't/couldn't eat it. It's hard enough to deal with the allergies but it stinks even more that no one gets it



That's why it is easier to just tell them not to bring anything.    At least we have a new name for our disease now.


----------



## hippiechicken

Yummy Gluten Free Cake.


----------



## cheesekate2005

That looks yummy!  Where did you have the cake?


----------



## hippiechicken

cheesekate2005 said:


> That looks yummy!  Where did you have the cake?



It was ordered from the cake hotline and delivered to Chef Mickey's.


----------



## cheesekate2005

Wow, do you know roughly how much they are getting for these cakes these days?  Last time I was there the prices were getting steep...I am preparing for my August trip!  We have birthday's to celebrate!


----------



## snorris49

OMG that cake looks to die for! 
Is it just gluten free or is it dairy and soy free too?

The cake I ordered from the Wilderness Lodge is a GF, dairy free, soy free cake. It was $29.50 for a 6 inch cake, but it was the first non-homemade GF cake I will have and I can't wait!


----------



## cheesekate2005

Thanks!  I think we will need a GF/DF cake for August...these allergies keep popping up in the family!


----------



## minniejack

cheesekate2005 said:


> Thanks!  I think we will need a GF/DF cake for August...these allergies keep popping up in the family!



Hey, our family of 4 gf'ers will be there in August, too!  Staying at the Poly. Was just checking out the cake thread today 'cause we're celebrating 2 b-days while there.  I love the dancing hippos on the cake.

And thank you, thank you for the O'hana review.  That's the one restaurant that my DH picked out because of our pre-gf days and I was worried about the marinades for the meat.  Thanks for making my day!


----------



## minniejack

hippiechicken said:


> Yummy Gluten Free Cake.



And I just realized that it was for a 17th b-day, that's what my DD will be and she loves the hippos and chocolate.


----------



## dancer4life22

x


----------



## hippiechicken

The hippo cake was over $100. It was ordered by a friend. I'll check on the price with her.


----------



## MellaWDWnut

I would just like to say Thank you for all the reviews!! 

I'm new to Celiacs and was worried about finding things to eat at Disney, however it sounds like I will have more choices at Disney than at home!

So again, Thank you so much!


----------



## chell

MellaWDWnut said:


> I would just like to say Thank you for all the reviews!!
> 
> I'm new to Celiacs and was worried about finding things to eat at Disney, however it sounds like I will have more choices at Disney than at home!
> 
> So again, Thank you so much!



You will have plenty of wonderful things to eat at WDW!  They take such wonderful care of you.  Just make sure you have them note it on all of your reservations and fill out the "allergy" form ahead of time and send it in.  Chefs will come out to talk to you and make you feel so special.


----------



## mousescrapper

thanks for the info and helpful tips...

this will be my DD's 3rd trip to the World in Nov and this time we will most likely be a very strict diet for her (the 1st trip...we didn't know, the 2nd we thought it was just dairy)

no wheat/gluten/dairy and egg...

have the numbers and used to the routine in part...but I am jotting down people's experiences w/ food, waits and service.

thanks for the bun/bread tip!


----------



## chell

mousescrapper said:


> thanks for the info and helpful tips...
> 
> this will be my DD's 3rd trip to the World in Nov and this time we will most likely be a very strict diet for her (the 1st trip...we didn't know, the 2nd we thought it was just dairy)
> 
> no wheat/gluten/dairy and egg...
> 
> have the numbers and used to the routine in part...but I am jotting down people's experiences w/ food, waits and service.
> 
> thanks for the bun/bread tip!



Good luck!  I can't have gluten or egg either.  It makes breakfast very frustrating!  But I am glad they go so much out of their way to take care of us.


----------



## itradehilton

I've got all my dinner reservations in place and can't wait for summer to come to enjoy all that Disney has it give.


----------



## DisMomme

We just got back last week and had a great time.  My DMIL was veryworried about dining due to her Celiacs but she was pleasantly surprised.  Even though we tried to reassure her that Disney has the BEST reputation of accommodating dietary restrictions, she had to experience it herself.

We had 1 TS at Le Clelier.  The Chef came out to greet DMIL and to ask her what type of meal she prefers.  She got the steak with vegetables and potatoes.  She enjoyed it very much and despite her saying she has a small appetite, she finished it all.  It was her birthday, so Chef made her a GF Maple Creme Brulee.  I had heard great things about this so I encouraged her to try it.  She finished most of this also.

Animal Kingdom - CS at Flametree BBQ.  The manager there made DMIL a HUGE sandwich.  Again, she said she wouldn't finish it but again she ate it all.  The manager there even came out to find us at our table to check on her.  She was very impressed.  He also gave her some tips about other CS restaurants to try.  Apparently if Pizzafari is not busy they will make a GF version of their Hot Italian Style Sandwich.  He recommended it highly although we didn't get there to try it.

Comtemporary - CS at Contempo Cafe.  They made her GF Chicken fingers.  My kids tried these and even they liked them!

EPCOT - CS at Sunshine Seasons Cafe - DMIL had several selections here.  She chose the chicken.  A safe dish for her, but I think she wished she had the pork loin.

We also sis a Fireworks cruise that included snacks.  They stocked the snack tray with Lays chips and had Coke products for drinks.  It was so cold though that none of us even touched the snacks.

I know that DMIL ate at other CS without us and every time she was impressed with WDW knowledge about dietary restrictions.  By the end of our visit she was relaxed and not worried at all about eating GF in a Theme Park.


----------



## minniejack

DisMomme said:


> We just got back last week and had a great time.  My DMIL was veryworried about dining due to her Celiacs but she was pleasantly surprised.  Even though we tried to reassure her that Disney has the BEST reputation of accommodating dietary restrictions, she had to experience it herself.
> 
> We had 1 TS at Le Clelier.  The Chef came out to greet DMIL and to ask her what type of meal she prefers.  She got the steak with vegetables and potatoes.  She enjoyed it very much and despite her saying she has a small appetite, she finished it all.  It was her birthday, so Chef made her a GF Maple Creme Brulee.  I had heard great things about this so I encouraged her to try it.  She finished most of this also.
> 
> Animal Kingdom - CS at Flametree BBQ.  The manager there made DMIL a HUGE sandwich.  Again, she said she wouldn't finish it but again she ate it all.  The manager there even came out to find us at our table to check on her.  She was very impressed.  He also gave her some tips about other CS restaurants to try.  Apparently if Pizzafari is not busy they will make a GF version of their Hot Italian Style Sandwich.  He recommended it highly although we didn't get there to try it.
> 
> Comtemporary - CS at Contempo Cafe.  They made her GF Chicken fingers.  My kids tried these and even they liked them!
> 
> EPCOT - CS at Sunshine Seasons Cafe - DMIL had several selections here.  She chose the chicken.  A safe dish for her, but I think she wished she had the pork loin.
> 
> We also sis a Fireworks cruise that included snacks.  They stocked the snack tray with Lays chips and had Coke products for drinks.  It was so cold though that none of us even touched the snacks.
> 
> I know that DMIL ate at other CS without us and every time she was impressed with WDW knowledge about dietary restrictions.  By the end of our visit she was relaxed and not worried at all about eating GF in a Theme Park.


----------



## minniejack

bump


----------



## 2Pinks

I am so glad to have found this thread!  We are heading to WDW in Dec 2011 and my daughter who has Celiac Disease will have just turned 7 when we get there.  I was worried about what and where she could eat - preparing myself to having to bring lots of food with us for her to eat (like we do everywhere at home!).  

But I am so happy to hear we don't have to worry about it!  She can actually eat "normal" food as she calls it and will be so excited!

Bookmarking this thread to re-read when we get closer to our trip and start making reservations.


----------



## larry's girl

I have had that hot Italian sandwich at Pizzafari and it is TO DIE FOR!!!  They put the meat, cheese, tomatoes, lettuce and vinagriatte (sp?) dressing between two GF pizza crusts!  They bake the pizza crusts first, then put on the meat and cheese and toast it again so it is hot, then add the vegetables and dressing.  It is AMAZING and the manager who made it for me was so accommodating, bringing out the binder and making sure I could have the dressing which contained caramel coloring (an ingredient that some people with celiac cannot tolerate).  However, that does not bother me and I was able to eat it with the dressing and LOVED it!  I wish I had one right now!

I have also had many great GF meals at Saratoga Springs, both at the counter service area (Artist Palette) and the sit-down restaurant (Turf Club).  I recently had buffalo chicken wings as an appetizer, GF pasta with shrimp, asparagus, and alfredo sauce for my entree and an espresso chocolate torte for dessert at Turf Club.  Yes, I was a PIG that night and enjoyed every single delicious bite.  We were celebrating our 26th anniversary and it was an awesome meal.  It is SO WONDERFUL to sit down to a nice dinner and not have to worry about getting sick.  We ate outside on the patio and were able to see the boats going back and forth from Downtown Disney on the canal.  The chefs there are all absolutely amazing and since they see me often, they have offered to prepare specific foods I might want that may not be on the menu if I call ahead of time and give them notice.  I can't wait to go back!


----------



## mousescrapper

HI,

don't have any reviews to share yet...but I will when we get back. Just wanted to let anyone reading out there that we'll be back in the World end of November and our youngest DD (will be turning 4 on our trip) has celiac and needs to avoid dairy, cassien and egg products as well...which makes eating, food, dining out a challange needless to say.

For those of you who don't know make sure you email special diets at WDW before traveling to get all the info of what is offered GF (etc) and what places carry various products...plus for all your TS choices they will contact the restuarants for you to help w/ the process.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/

link to official site for info is above.

the places we are thinking of dinning at are:

*TS:* CRT-lunch
1900 PF -breakfast
HDDR-dinner which I was told "Hoop Dee Doo has a lot of gluten-free options as well.  Their ribs, chicken, tapioca rolls, salads, chicken tenderloins and other options as well."
Tutto Italia-lunch or dinner (has rice pasta and GF rolls) 
WCC

*CS* we will try to dine at as many accomadating places as possible, my short list is:

*MK:*Cosmic Rays (have EnerG buns, seperate fry oven), Casey's Corner (GF buns again). Columbia Harbor House (have allergy free chicken tenders, fries baked in oven) and Pecos Bill (several same items) plus Plaza Ice Cream Parlor has dairy free ice cream

*Epcot:* Liberty Inn (has a ton of options), Electric Umbrella, and Sunshine Seasons has rice pasta w/ advance notice, vegan black bean soup, grilled salmon

*AK:* Flame Tree BBQ (has the EnerG buns, BBQ chicken, ribs, Enjoy Life cookies) and Restorantosaurus (has EnerG again and the AF tenders) , plus Dino bites has tofutti ice cream

*DHS:* Backlot Express, Studio Cat co (grilled chicken), Sunset Market (lots of fresh fruit options) and if needed ABC comm (has choies...but my experience not the best service)

Plus w/ staying in a villa will have food in room to prepare and bring into parks to supplement what we can't get in the parks...WDW says you can just tell security food allergies plus as long as you don't need kitchen staff to heat up, etc...it is fine.

*Other tips*...at CS ask for a manager when ordering and ask to look at the food labels...have not done this yet...but I plan to keep a good record of how this goes and report back.

hope this helps anyone in their pre-planning


----------



## itradehilton

We will be in the world this July and DS & DH can't wait for all the GF dining we are doing the DDP and have 10 nights worth of reservations.


----------



## GrumpyMom25

Before our last two trips we notified Disney when we made our TS reservations of our son's Celiac Disease ... we never emailed anyone in advance.  We just reminded them when we checked in and within minutes of getting to our table the Chef was there to tell us what was safe.


----------



## minniejack

bump


----------



## itradehilton

Well we changed to the DxDP for the first 1/2 of our stay in July since then we will get an appetizer too. We will be dining at:


Le Cellar
Brown Derby
Flying fish
Tokoyo DinningCape May
Resteraunt Marrakesh
Cinderellas Royal Table
Yachtsmans
Les Chefs de France
50's Prime Time
Kouzzina
Jiko
Sci-Fi

We have a 3 credits left and we will decide what we want while at the Boardwalk. I'll let everyone know about our experience when we get back. All I know is DH and DS are really happy about the GF choices.


----------



## SueM in MN

minniejack said:


> bump


Just wanted to mention that there is a link to this thread in post #3 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread if you are looking for it in the future.
It is in the Dietary information under Specific Conditions or Concerns.


----------



## minniejack

I pasting this wow that I posted on the Yacht club thread

We haven't even checked in yet and I might have to change my siggie to say Disney Goddess!! Just got a phone call from the Yacht club concierge to call Disney dining due to gluten allergies and the club level choices. And, Wow, unbelievable! They will meet with us and I'm not sure if I should post how they will accommodate us, so if you have celiac problems and are on club level pm me and you will be very happy.

But I definitely know that we will not be going to Uni except as a day trip any time soon. Maybe on future trips one day to get the express passes included with the rooms, but any future trips will be Disney's Yacht club!

But if I changed my siggie, I'd be a T.H.U.D.

Whoops I guess I wouldn't: T.H.D.G.--just doesn't look right.


----------



## itradehilton

Please let everyone know what accommodations they made in regards to the Club level stay. It helps to share with everyone the possibilities that exist in Disneyworld. On Monday I faxed over to Special diets are reservations and got an email back the same day letting me know that she will inform the chefs.


----------



## itradehilton

We changed our plans and now are doing 2 weeks of DxDDP.  We now have reservations at

Le Cellar (dinner)
Brown Derby (lunch)
Flying fish (dinner)
Tokoyo Dinning (lunch)
Cape May (dinner)
Cinderellas Royal Table (lunch)
Yachtsmans (dinner)
Les Chefs de France (dinner)
50's Prime Time (lunch)
Boma (2 breakfast  & 1 Dinner)
Jiko (dinner)
Sci-Fi (lunch)
Coral Reef (lunch)
Crystal Palace (breakfast)
Yak -n-Yeti (lunch)
Kona Cafe (breakfast and dinner)
California Grill (twice)
Hoop Dee Doo
Rose & Crown (dinner)
Narcoossee (dinner)
o'hana (breakfast)
Wolfgang Puck Cafe (lunch x2)

May the feasting begin.


----------



## misch88

I hope you have a wonderful time. Chef TJ works at Poly for both Kona and Ohana, he is definitely one of the best chefs in all of WDW. He goes above and beyond to make special diet meals look/taste as good if not better than the regular food. When I was at Ohana he made me a special dessert and a little boy at a nearby table had a fit because he wanted my dessert! It was delicious, he is so good for GF food. Disney is great in general, but Chef TJ and Chef Ron (at Saratoga Springs) are by far the best in my opinion.


----------



## EDuke98080

misch88 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time. Chef TJ works at Poly for both Kona and Ohana, he is definitely one of the best chefs in all of WDW. He goes above and beyond to make special diet meals look/taste as good if not better than the regular food. When I was at Ohana he made me a special dessert and a little boy at a nearby table had a fit because he wanted my dessert! It was delicious, he is so good for GF food. Disney is great in general, but Chef TJ and Chef Ron (at Saratoga Springs) are by far the best in my opinion.




Kona is one of our favs for GF - Chef Noah there too is great! Also Chef RON at SSR totally rocks! Have him make you chicken fingers and onion rings (yes GF!) and tell him the Duke's say hi!


----------



## misch88

EDuke98080 said:


> Kona is one of our favs for GF - Chef Noah there too is great! Also Chef RON at SSR totally rocks! Have him make you chicken fingers and onion rings (yes GF!) and tell him the Duke's say hi!





I don't think I ever had Chef Noah or if I have, I can't remember. I'll be at Disney next week so when I go to Ohana, I'm hoping I'll have Chef TJ or now Chef Noah .  If I see Chef Ron I will definitely say hello for you. I absolutely adore that man. SSR is my home resort too so I usually see him a lot, but we're staying at BWV this time.  I usually get gf buffalo chicken tenders that are so good. I never had the onion rings, but will probably ask for them next time. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## valree

misch88 said:


> I usually get gf buffalo chicken tenders that are so good. I never had the onion rings, but will probably ask for them next time.



Are the buffalo chicken tenders at the Turf Club?  They sound delicious!  What else is good to get there?



itradehilton said:


> We changed our plans and now are doing 2 weeks of DxDDP.  We now have reservations at...
> 
> May the feasting begin.



When is your trip?  I can't wait for you to come back and tell us how your meals were!


----------



## itradehilton

We are now into our second week of our trip and have had great experiences so far except for Chefs de France and Wolfgang Puck express. In both places the chef would not come out and the wait staff pointed to only a couple menu items that they said were GF "according to the Chef". The BEST service so far has been at the Yahtsman.  We liked it so much we changed our last days reservation to the Yahtsman. I have been taking plenty of pictures for my dining review. Will get to that next week.


----------



## misch88

valree said:


> Are the buffalo chicken tenders at the Turf Club?  They sound delicious!  What else is good to get there?




Actually at the Turf Club or at Artist's Palette. It's funny because I ask for the chicken fingers with buffalo sauce at Artist's Palette and some of the CMs know me as the buffalo chicken girl (it helps that I did the college program so I was there pretty frequently maybe 2x a month). They aren't on the menu, but all the chefs there have made them for me without a problem. Chef Ron is my favorite, but I like most if not all of the chefs at SSR. Also if you are on the dining plan you can ask if they have any slices of gf cake which they sometimes have. It is a bakery cake that I believe is also dairy and nut free, but good.


----------



## itradehilton

We made it back from our trip and I started to write up my GF dinning review. It starts at #12. We did 2 weeks of DxDDP and ate very well.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2495994


----------



## cheesekate2005

itradehilton said:


> We are now into our second week of our trip and have had great experiences so far except for Chefs de France and Wolfgang Puck express. In both places the chef would not come out and the wait staff pointed to only a couple menu items that they said were GF "according to the Chef". The BEST service so far has been at the Yahtsman.  We liked it so much we changed our last days reservation to the Yahtsman. I have been taking plenty of pictures for my dining review. Will get to that next week.



I am a bit nervous! My trip is in 3 weeks, and I have an ADR for Chefs de France!  I look forward to reading your review (on top of being GF, I am veggie too).


----------



## itradehilton

I hate to burst your bubble and hopefully it was just our waiter but that was the worst service we had in the whole two weeks of dining. Hopefully you will get a better server.


----------



## cheesekate2005

I hope it was just an isolated incident...I think I may switch to my back up plan!


----------



## clanmcculloch

cheesekate2005 said:


> I am a bit nervous! My trip is in 3 weeks, and I have an ADR for Chefs de France!  I look forward to reading your review (on top of being GF, I am veggie too).



Chefs de France was also our worst dining experience (well, next to the Wave which when we were there seemed ok but resulted in DD12 throwing up all night but at least the chef was somewhat friendly).  We ate at CdF back in September 2007 so maybe things have changed though I'm doubting it from what was just said above.  The waiter seemed completely annoyed that we asked to speak with a chef.  When the chef came out, he didn't want to do anything for our daughter (only one was diagnosed with allergies at this point) and she ended up eating a bunless burger with a dressingless salad.  I think she ended up with fruit for dessert since that's all they had that she could eat (at this point in time she was eating all sorts of premade desserts around WDW so nothing special was needed; just to grab a packaged GFCF brownie from somewhere would have been nice).  The chef was rude when we asked questions and the waiter pretty much ignored us because the chef was taking care of us (the chef was only taking care of our daughter and the waiter was taking care of the rest of us).  It was just in general a very poor experience and we will never be back.


----------



## EDuke98080

clanmcculloch said:


> Chefs de France was also our worst dining experience (well, next to the Wave which when we were there seemed ok but resulted in DD12 throwing up all night but at least the chef was somewhat friendly).  We ate at CdF back in September 2007 so maybe things have changed though I'm doubting it from what was just said above.  The waiter seemed completely annoyed that we asked to speak with a chef.  When the chef came out, he didn't want to do anything for our daughter (only one was diagnosed with allergies at this point) and she ended up eating a bunless burger with a dressingless salad.  I think she ended up with fruit for dessert since that's all they had that she could eat (at this point in time she was eating all sorts of premade desserts around WDW so nothing special was needed; just to grab a packaged GFCF brownie from somewhere would have been nice).  The chef was rude when we asked questions and the waiter pretty much ignored us because the chef was taking care of us (the chef was only taking care of our daughter and the waiter was taking care of the rest of us).  It was just in general a very poor experience and we will never be back.




Over the years on the DIS boards I have heard this repeatedly about CdF and allergies. Due to that I have always stayed away from there. There are so many other places that do an amazing job, I would rather stick to where I know can do GF with ease and happiness!


----------



## cheesekate2005

I will get my taste of France on this trip with a glass of wine!  I have had one of two not so good experiences at WDW, and I don't even want to take the chance!


----------



## disneytink29

I also did not have a great experience dealing with my celiac at Chefs de France.  

Also, I had PHENOMENAL experiences eating GF at Columbia Harbor House - my husband and we went there twice during our honeymoon last year.  I ordered the allergy-free chicken tenders and fries baked in the oven.  The only drawback is their GF option for dessert is strawberry yogurt.  Healthier, but I'm not on vaca to eat yogurt for dessert!!  But the CM at the register asked my husband and I would be sitting, we told them, and they actually brought the food to our table, since there was a wait to prepare the food.  It was a great experience, and the chicken fingers were very good.


----------



## cheesekate2005

I am very happy and very lucky to have scored an ADR at Le Cellier for that same evening!  I appreciate all of the input and can't wait to read more of these reviews!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## clanmcculloch

disneytink29 said:


> I also did not have a great experience dealing with my celiac at Chefs de France.
> 
> Also, I had PHENOMENAL experiences eating GF at Columbia Harbor House - my husband and we went there twice during our honeymoon last year.  I ordered the allergy-free chicken tenders and fries baked in the oven.  The only drawback is their GF option for dessert is strawberry yogurt.  Healthier, but I'm not on vaca to eat yogurt for dessert!!  But the CM at the register asked my husband and I would be sitting, we told them, and they actually brought the food to our table, since there was a wait to prepare the food.  It was a great experience, and the chicken fingers were very good.



I actually sent a comment to Special Diets about a couple locations including CHH where there are special allergy safe foods yet they don't offer any kind of allergy safe dessert.  My kids can't have dairy so the yogurt's out.  I think they had the option of the tiny little packet of grapes that comes with the kids' meals or a bag of Miss Vickie's chips but they don't like kettle chips.  I just don't get it.

I was also really pleasantly surprised when they brought us our food to our table, even making sure that our non-allergy meals came out with our allergy ones (they delivered them all together though one person carried the tray with the allergy food while a second person carried the separate tray with the regular food).  They really were great about trying to help us out.  We'll be back and just bring regular desserts back to our resort and go pick up allergy safe desserts somewhere else.

Those chicken tenders with fries were good.


----------



## snorris49

I haven't been to CHH, but I've had those allergy free chicken tenders! They are soooo good. I plan on hitting CHH and Contempo Cafe at the Contemporary when we go in BLT. In fact, my first meal is going to be the chicken tenders!


----------



## clanmcculloch

DD12 eats them almost every meal even though she has other options.  She LOVES them.  When we're at Pop, she gets the chefs to make her GFCF some mac & cheese to go with it instead of fries (cashiers ring it up as a chicken and pasta dish; we always have a dining plan so it doesn't matter to me how they ring it up).  Have I ever mentioned how much I love Pop chefs?  DD9 isn't quite as fond of them.  I think it's the seasoning they use; she's such a typical kid that she likes very plain flavours.


----------



## 2Tiggies

snorris49 said:


> I haven't been to CHH, but I've had those allergy free chicken tenders! They are soooo good. I plan on hitting CHH and Contempo Cafe at the Contemporary when we go in BLT. In fact, my first meal is going to be the chicken tenders!



Do you know if they are baked or fried?


----------



## snorris49

> Do you know if they are baked or fried?



The ones I got from ABC Commissary were fried. The fries and chicken tenders were fried in a dedicated allergy fryer (away from the other ones--I watched). As for other places, I'm not sure if they bake or fry. I suppose it would depend on the kitchen. I know that Columbia Harbor House has baked fries, but I don't know how they prepare the chicken. I think it varies from place to place. They sure are good though!!


----------



## misch88

snorris49 said:


> The ones I got from ABC Commissary were fried. The fries and chicken tenders were fried in a dedicated allergy fryer (away from the other ones--I watched). As for other places, I'm not sure if they bake or fry. I suppose it would depend on the kitchen. I know that Columbia Harbor House has baked fries, but I don't know how they prepare the chicken. I think it varies from place to place. They sure are good though!!




Just so you know, the fryers are dedicated, but the oil is not. They recycle to oil at night and filter it, but that does not mean that it would be 100% cross contamination free. I always ask for baked fries if I get them. I have this information as a former CM and a person with celiac in case anyone was wondering. I don't feel comfortable eating those fries so I figured I'd share.


----------



## snorris49

misch88 said:


> Just so you know, the fryers are dedicated, but the oil is not. They recycle to oil at night and filter it, but that does not mean that it would be 100% cross contamination free. I always ask for baked fries if I get them. I have this information as a former CM and a person with celiac in case anyone was wondering. I don't feel comfortable eating those fries so I figured I'd share.



EEEK!!! I assume this goes for the chicken tenders too?! 
I sure hope this wasn't the reason I ended up violently sick that night (I assumed it was the GF pasta I ate--I have determined unless I make it at home and only eat a very small portion, I don't do well with it--part of the Crohn's issue on top of the food allergies). 

Well that sure doesn't make me feel any better, but thanks for the info!


----------



## clanmcculloch

SCARY about ABC Commissary!!!  Very good to know.  It makes me glad that we added a lunch ADR for 50s PTD for our DHS day next month.

At CHH the manager told me  in June that the chicken and fries were baked.


----------



## misch88

snorris49 said:


> EEEK!!! I assume this goes for the chicken tenders too?!
> I sure hope this wasn't the reason I ended up violently sick that night (I assumed it was the GF pasta I ate--I have determined unless I make it at home and only eat a very small portion, I don't do well with it--part of the Crohn's issue on top of the food allergies).
> 
> Well that sure doesn't make me feel any better, but thanks for the info!



Yeah most of the QS restaurants (at least at the parks) would have concerns with cross contamination in the oil. I think the chicken is alright though since I've only ever had it baked. I always ask just to be safe, plus certain chefs/managers really get it while others just don't. I even had one chef at POFQ try to give me the hamburger fixings that were definitely cross contaminated. Luckily, I could see him making it and how he was messing up. What surprised me the most is that after I said something he replied saying, "Oh, I probably should have known that since I have a shellfish allergy"     Having Crohn's on top of being gluten free definitely makes it harder, huh?


----------



## snorris49

> Yeah most of the QS restaurants (at least at the parks) would have concerns with cross contamination in the oil. I think the chicken is alright though since I've only ever had it baked. I always ask just to be safe, plus certain chefs/managers really get it while others just don't. I even had one chef at POFQ try to give me the hamburger fixings that were definitely cross contaminated. Luckily, I could see him making it and how he was messing up. What surprised me the most is that after I said something he replied saying, "Oh, I probably should have known that since I have a shellfish allergy"  Having Crohn's on top of being gluten free definitely makes it harder, huh?



Yeah, come to think of it, the manager tried to give me BBQ sauce that had gluten in it (and it was very easily identified) and I had to tell her that it was not safe. Well, I'll make sure I stick with the baked stuff. Thanks all for the tips!!!

And yes, unfortunately, the Crohn's (and the milk allergy on top of that) makes it harder. I have more difficulty digesting veggies specifically, I don't do that well with raw veggies for some reason (aka don't eat too many salads!) and vinegars seem to bug me too. I also eat smaller portions multiple times a day. Sometimes when I'm at Disney I forget that and get a little too rambunctious with all the food!


----------



## minniejack

I'm seeing a theme here regarding Chefs De France.  I've had ADR's there for the last 180 days.  I just made ADR's at Bistro.  Do you all think that would be the better choice for gluten free?  

Really the only reason were dining there is for the snails and both restaurants have them.  I looked at the menus on allears and both places looked like they had decent gf menus.


----------



## ZPT1022

snorris49 said:


> I haven't been to CHH, but I've had those allergy free chicken tenders! They are soooo good. I plan on hitting CHH and Contempo Cafe at the Contemporary when we go in BLT. In fact, my first meal is going to be the chicken tenders!



Ooooh, we are staying at the Contemporary and planning to have lunch at Contempo Cafe when we arrive- I'm so excited to have some chicken tenders



snorris49 said:


> The ones I got from ABC Commissary were fried. The fries and chicken tenders were fried in a dedicated allergy fryer (away from the other ones--I watched). As for other places, I'm not sure if they bake or fry. I suppose it would depend on the kitchen. I know that Columbia Harbor House has baked fries, but I don't know how they prepare the chicken. I think it varies from place to place. They sure are good though!!



Does anyone know if the fries are fried in soybean oil??



snorris49 said:


> Yeah, come to think of it, the manager tried to give me BBQ sauce that had gluten in it (and it was very easily identified) and I had to tell her that it was not safe. Well, I'll make sure I stick with the baked stuff. Thanks all for the tips!!!
> 
> And yes, unfortunately, the Crohn's (and the milk allergy on top of that) makes it harder. I have more difficulty digesting veggies specifically, I don't do that well with raw veggies for some reason (aka don't eat too many salads!) and vinegars seem to bug me too. I also eat smaller portions multiple times a day. Sometimes when I'm at Disney I forget that and get a little too rambunctious with all the food!




I totally get what you're saying- one allergy is bad enough but add in more allergens and intolerances and it is soooooo hard.  I'm free of dairy, soy, gluten, eggs, tree nuts, peanuts, fish, shellfish, and strawberries.  I also have problems with raw veggies, red meat, and pork so I totally get it.  I'm so excited for our trip and getting a chance to let someone else do the cooking!


----------



## snorris49

> I'm so excited for our trip and getting a chance to let someone else do the cooking!



I can second that one!  
No cooking for an entire week is soooo nice!


----------



## cheesekate2005

snorris49 said:


> I can second that one!
> No cooking for an entire week is soooo nice!



I was thinking this last night when I was cooking dinner...I just need a break


----------



## snorris49

> I was thinking this last night when I was cooking dinner...I just need a break



Yep, it's a bummer, especially when other people want to get take out and you either don't have any safe options or you are soooo tired of eating the same thing over again at that restaurant. And there are some weeknights where I just don't want to prepare a meal (we have to work 4-10 hour days at the college I work for in the summer time)...yep, my trip in October can't come soon enough!


----------



## ZPT1022

cheesekate2005 said:


> I was thinking this last night when I was cooking dinner...I just need a break



I've been thinking this a lot lately, in fact, it's probably one of the things I'm most looking forward to




snorris49 said:


> Yep, it's a bummer, especially when other people want to get take out and you either don't have any safe options or you are soooo tired of eating the same thing over again at that restaurant. And there are some weeknights where I just don't want to prepare a meal (we have to work 4-10 hour days at the college I work for in the summer time)...yep, my trip in October can't come soon enough!



Definitely.  I just could not stand to cook the other night after the day we'd had so I ordered pizzas for DH and the kids,  but that still leaves me needing to make something for myself.  The one and only place that I can go out to eat with all my issues is Red Robin and I like the place but you can only eat so many plain turkey patties before you get bored.  LOL.


----------



## snorris49

ZPT1022 said:


> The one and only place that I can go out to eat with all my issues is Red Robin and I like the place but you can only eat so many plain turkey patties before you get bored.  LOL.



I love RR! Thankfully, with my gluten intolerance and milk allergy, I still have a several choices there, but I do get a little bored with my modified California Chicken Burger, which I get most often. I was actually able to eat one of their specials recently (modified version of the Honey Mustard Chicken) which was tasty! I wish all restaurants were like RR--they are great with allergies! (only I wish they could do dairy free milk shakes! I can't wait for one of those at 50's Prime Time in October!)


----------



## ls15

Hi everyone,
I thought I would follow this thread as I am planning a trip to Disney (very excited) and have a multitude of allergies (along with Celiac disease). I am also a vegan.

I've read through 10+ pages of your reviews and raves (and not-so-raves!) and am narrowing down my restaurants along with reading the vegan threads.

So thank you!


----------



## ambertides

Not dining plan, but we went to House of Blues last night and felt very well taken care of. The chef came out and asked what I was interested in. I just had a burger - they don't have buns and won't bake the fries - but I asked for two cheeses (no problem) on the burger, and when I pouted at the no fries, he suggested mashed potatoes. The burger was perfect. The mashed potatoes were so-so. But everyone who handled my food was aware of the "allergy", apparently - someone who wasn't our server brought our food and forgot the mashed potatoes, and when I asked about him he said he would have to check and that he wasn't sure they were gluten free - so he knew about the allergy, which made me feel really great.  Sadly, no GF deserts there, so we drove over to Friendly's on I-Drive for 3 scoop sundaes.











Restaurant.com has $25 gift certificates (you must spend $35 and they pre-charge an 18% tip plus add $1 IHOBF donation to your bill), and if you use the code TOUCHDOWN you can get them for $2 currently. So, basically $23 off your bill. Our bill ended up being $25, including additional tip, for my burger & tatoes, and DH's jambalaya, gumbo, and soda.


----------



## queenof3

Hey, just wanted to throw this out there...my kids actually had their first donuts ever last year at Disney!  It was at Tusker House breakfast.  The chef had brought us around to the buffet and told us what they could eat, etc. then later came to the table and said he had a surprise and brought out a plateful of yummy donuts!  It was so exciting for them!


----------



## valree

I wonder if they are Kinnikinnick donuts?  Now you've got me craving a donut!


----------



## snorris49

valree said:


> I wonder if they are Kinnikinnick donuts?  Now you've got me craving a donut!



When I was at Boma last August, they offered me Kinnikinnick donuts for breakfast.


----------



## honugirl

I was just there and wasn't offered any donuts at Tusker House.  That stinks. I'm going to whole foods now to get some to make up for the ones I didn't have while there.


----------



## MagicMomma

Thanks for all of the great information.  We have an appt with a pediatric GI next week for DD, and are anticipating a Celiac diagnosis.  Since I'm new to a gluten-free diet, I was really worried about our upcoming trip.  Just hearing about the way most CM's handled food allergies makes me feel a lot better!  I pictured myself having to pack food for her and cancelling our ADR's!


----------



## Minnie

This is a great thread!

I'm gluten, dairy, fructose intolerant so eating out is a challenge 

I can't wait to try the allergy free chicken fingers and baked fries at the CHH!

Only a few weeks to go


----------



## valree

I just found a recent entry on the Disney Food Blog about GF items at F&W.  Here is the link http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/

I'm very curious about the Warm Chocolate Lava Cake with Baileys at the Ireland booth, but I will definitely check the ingredient book first.


----------



## 3prettyprincesses

valree said:


> I just found a recent entry on the Disney Food Blog about GF items at F&W.  Here is the link http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/
> 
> I'm very curious about the Warm Chocolate Lava Cake with Baileys at the Ireland booth, but I will definitely check the ingredient book first.



Ooooh, I just saw that too!  I am so excited.  When the F&W Festival foods list came out I was so curiuos if any were gluten free.  Now I know for sure and that dessert is the only one I wanted to try anyway.  I too will check the ingredient book, just to be safe.


----------



## ratlenhum

Disney World is THE BEST PLACE to go if you have food allergies. They are fantastic about it. Just make sure you have it noted on any reservations.

My son is GF/CF/SF  (gluten/casein/soy free) and had no problems eating at Disney, and getting a good variety of foods too


----------



## chell

Are you ever tempted to be "bad" on vacation and eat everything you shouldn't? I know this is a huge NO-NO for Celiac's. Lately I've been craving everything I can't have. The cravings are so intense.


----------



## chell

Hopefully this doesn't cross any guidelines here on the DIS.

What do you think of a travel agent who specializes in assisting guests with food allergies/intolerance/issues/etc? Would you be more willing to use them?


----------



## Caropooh

chell said:


> Hopefully this doesn't cross any guidelines here on the DIS.
> 
> What do you think of a travel agent who specializes in assisting guests with food allergies/intolerance/issues/etc? Would you be more willing to use them?


I think that would be an interesting concept. I think it would really depend on their background and expertise in allergies/intolerance/etc.


----------



## chell

Caropooh said:


> I think that would be an interesting concept. I think it would really depend on their background and expertise in allergies/intolerance/etc.



Thanks!


----------



## freepixie

WOW! This thread is amazing!!! My mom is currently going thru this, eliminating things to see what she is allergic to - and we think its narrowed down to dairy and gluten. So reading thru this gives us hope for next summer!!

Thank you so much to everyone who has posted!!!


----------



## chell

freepixie said:


> WOW! This thread is amazing!!! My mom is currently going thru this, eliminating things to see what she is allergic to - and we think its narrowed down to dairy and gluten. So reading thru this gives us hope for next summer!!
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who has posted!!!



Good luck to your mom! Somehow my food allergies got worse during the past few years and I am now very limited on the foods I should eat. It is frustrating at times. Hope she starts feeling better very quickly.


----------



## clanmcculloch

chell said:


> Hopefully this doesn't cross any guidelines here on the DIS.
> 
> What do you think of a travel agent who specializes in assisting guests with food allergies/intolerance/issues/etc? Would you be more willing to use them?



I'll be honest; it wouldn't make a difference to me.  Before our first trip with allergies our TA sent me a copy of Passporters for Special Needs (the predecessor to Open Mouse) because of our discussions about food allergies as well as autism and really that was all I needed.  For me, it's more important that my TA have quick response time and is on the ball for getting specials applied quickly when them become available.  I chose to vacation at Disney because I had read about how accomodating Disney is for special needs as opposed to wanting to go to Disney then having to research if it's do-able.

For your average guest who isn't as obsessive compulsive as I am, it would likely be helpful.  You would want to advertise with various celiac and food allergy organizations if that really is a specialty.  For a newbie it would be nice to have a TA who knows things like the difference between Disney owned and non-Disney owned restaurants as well as what to expect from Special Diets and so on.


----------



## chell

clanmcculloch said:


> I'll be honest; it wouldn't make a difference to me.  Before our first trip with allergies our TA sent me a copy of Passporters for Special Needs (the predecessor to Open Mouse) because of our discussions about food allergies as well as autism and really that was all I needed.  For me, it's more important that my TA have quick response time and is on the ball for getting specials applied quickly when them become available.  I chose to vacation at Disney because I had read about how accomodating Disney is for special needs as opposed to wanting to go to Disney then having to research if it's do-able.
> 
> For your average guest who isn't as obsessive compulsive as I am, it would likely be helpful.  You would want to advertise with various celiac and food allergy organizations if that really is a specialty.  For a newbie it would be nice to have a TA who knows things like the difference between Disney owned and non-Disney owned restaurants as well as what to expect from Special Diets and so on.



Thanks for the feedback. It would be more geared towards newbies, but then it would be great if they would keep coming back and growing the business.


----------



## ambertides

I have a couple reviews/pictures to post, but I'm still sorting. For now, I wanted to note that at Crystal Palace I had oatmeal on the list of things I could have, and at Whispering Canyon there was granola on my fruit plate. Not sure if Disney is not considering oats as a gluten containing item or if they are using gluten free oats, but I skipped the oatmeal and only ate a couple pieces of fruit from the fruit plate, just in case.


----------



## davebon23

ambertides said:


> I have a couple reviews/pictures to post, but I'm still sorting. For now, I wanted to note that at Crystal Palace I had oatmeal on the list of things I could have, and at Whispering Canyon there was granola on my fruit plate. Not sure if Disney is not considering oats as a gluten containing item or if they are using gluten free oats, but I skipped the oatmeal and only ate a couple pieces of fruit from the fruit plate, just in case.



This thread is great.  Looking forward to your info and any other current reviews anyone has.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## clanmcculloch

ambertides said:


> I have a couple reviews/pictures to post, but I'm still sorting. For now, I wanted to note that at Crystal Palace I had oatmeal on the list of things I could have, and at Whispering Canyon there was granola on my fruit plate. Not sure if Disney is not considering oats as a gluten containing item or if they are using gluten free oats, but I skipped the oatmeal and only ate a couple pieces of fruit from the fruit plate, just in case.



I had a couple chefs make mistakes in August, telling me that Divvies and Fruit Loops were both gluten free.  NOT!!!  These were at different restaurants.  I can't imagine Disney investing in gluten free oats so I'm betting that oatmeal and granola were not gluten free.  I also had a chef insist that pineapple is a citrus fruit (my girls are both intollerant to all fruits in the citrus family) when it's not (many people who say they can't have citrus really can't handle acidic foods but in our case it's actually citrus fruit; DD12 loves white vinegar; I'm raising a good half Canadian).  I also had a chef bring out strawberries and oranges for dessert (again, they can't have citrus fruit).  Not all chefs are paying enough attention.

I really need to get my dining report written too.  I know I promised it a while ago.  Most of our experience was wonderful but if I hadn't been on the ball we would have had a few problems.

Note to everybody:  Know your products.  Read through the attachments that Special Diets sends and know which of the packaged products are actually safe for you.  Don't hesitate to question the chefs.  This is your health and safety we're talking about.  Be pro-active with it.


----------



## ambertides

Crystal Palace Breakfast:

Chef Andrew walked me through the buffet line, then I requested a separate plate be brought to me to minimize cross contamination risk. He was very friendly and reassuring. I requested eggs with cheese, bacon, waffles, and the chocolate chip muffins. I had orange juice (I asked to confirm that was okay) & skim milk for drinks, and picked up a banana from the buffet line. 

Like I said before -the oatmeal was listed as gluten free - I did not confirm that they used gluten free oats, and skipped it. I would believe they had GF oats on hand to make for special diets, but no way do I think they are using these for everyone. It's just too expensive.

The eggs and muffins were awesome. The bacon is a little thin for my tastes (our favorite is Boar’s Head), but plentiful -- it seemed like a whole package was on the plate! The waffles were Van’s frozen. 

I was iffy on the margarine/butter spread stuff they had, so instead of buttering my waffles, I just made a waffle sandwich with my eggs and bacon. 

Next time I would double check on the chocolate milk and the butter stuff, and probably ask for some other fruit, too. Oh, and more muffins. I loved those.


----------



## ambertides

Before 'Ohana, I thought I'd mention, I did the Ruffino wine seminar. I forgot to bring my own crackers. There were crackers on the table, but I just made sure they were away from me, then ignored them. I really enjoyed the seminar, FWIW. 






We had 9:50 reservations at 'Ohana. We got there early and were seated early (around 9:30). After about 20 minutes it got very quiet, which was really nice. The dim lighting and castle view was pretty romantic. But awful for pictures, so sorry in advance for the two I have being awful.

Our chef's name, I believe, was Chef Brian. 

I wasn't brought any bread at all. I'm not sure if that was an oversight or if there's just no GF option for bread here. I sulked about it a bit to DH as I'd skipped lunch and was pretty hungry at this point (Crystal Palace was at 8:30 that morning). 

I did get my wings before DH, though, so I wasn't waiting for too long. 






The wings were great. It was a dry rub of spices on them, not a sauce. I was brought gluten free teriyaki and gluten free sweet & sour sauces. No peanut sauce. I just had them plain since I wasn't a big fan of the sauces (I'd not ever had teriyaki or sweet & sour before, so I can't really compare them to other sauces). 

For an entree - I couldn't get a picture, but I think similar ones have been posted. I had four chicken skewers on a bed of rice with veggies. It was all cooked perfectly, and I thought it was great for being chicken, rice, and broccoli, more or less. Probably the best chicken and rice I've had in a very, very long time. I could've had any of the meats, but I just am not a fan of much for meat besides chicken and the occasional burger.

DH (not GF) said the steak was the best he's ever had, but that the shrimp was a little overdone and that everything else was also very good, except the bread at the beginning.

I did get a picture, albeit very blurry, of my dessert:






This was a chocolate cake, with chocolate ganache in the center, similar to a lava cake, but not warm. The cream at the base was supposed to be a mango? something - I don't know, but it didn't taste particularly fruity. It was yummy, but the cake would've been better a little warmer.

'Ohana was our favorite meal of the three, by far.


----------



## ambertides

Another bonus photo:






Those are the Empanadas from La Cantina de San Angel. I got the green sauce on the side for dipping. They were very good, if just a little on the greasy side. If you know how to make corn tortillas they'd be very easy to make at home.

Aaand, the last review: Whispering Canyon Cafe

I did not catch the chef's name, unfortunately. I was feeling a little frazzled (I came down with a cold the next morning). 

I admit, I mainly came here for the shakes and gluten free cornbread. Like I said, I'm not much for meat, and the pasta was not given as an option on the menu.

Salads came out first. Vinegars tend to make my belly go kafloofery, so I only ate a tiny bit. What I had was fine. DH liked it lots, so he ate some for me.






The shakes were excellent.






And the cornbread was to die for. 






The reason y'all are getting a picture of a half eaten piece is because this was the last piece. I had planned to ask for a second and take a picture of that - and I _did_ ask for a second, but apparently the staff the night before had forgotten to bake a loaf for today. I got the previous night's last piece (since our reservation was for opening time). Sorry to anyone else who went that night and got none. 

But it was very, very good. Perfectly moist and just perfectly sweet (IMO).

DH and I were able to share a skillet without coleslaw - I don't know if the coleslaw was left off for my sake or if they just forgot it or what?






I took a bite of the chicken and didn't like it. The mashed potatoes were good (I think the ones at 50's are better, though). The rest of the meat was not anything I wanted, and I don't eat beans. DH thought the brisket was very, very dry, but that the ribs were excellent.

My desert was a fruit plate. I was embarrassed by folks singing happy birthday to me, and completely forgot to snap a picture. It was supposed to be ice cream and fruit, but it looked like yogurt, granola, and fruit? Like I said earlier, I just ate a couple pieces of the fruit (out of season strawberries and a piece of pineapple) and avoided the yogurt/granola bit. I was fairly stuffed anyway - those pieces of cornbread are huge.

The cornbread and shakes were awesome. I don't know if we'd go back, though, at least not for dinner.

Anyway, those were my meals this trip.

I was planning on grabbing a Toblerone in Germany but didn't see any there now that the Werther's shop has moved in. I did see some in the Festival Center but wasn't going to walk all the way back there for a candy bar.


----------



## davebon23

ambertides said:


> Another bonus photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the Empanadas from La Cantina de San Angel. I got the green sauce on the side for dipping. They were very good, if just a little on the greasy side. If you know how to make corn tortillas they'd be very easy to make at home.
> 
> Aaand, the last review: Whispering Canyon Cafe
> 
> I did not catch the chef's name, unfortunately. I was feeling a little frazzled (I came down with a cold the next morning).
> 
> I admit, I mainly came here for the shakes and gluten free cornbread. Like I said, I'm not much for meat, and the pasta was not given as an option on the menu.
> 
> Salads came out first. Vinegars tend to make my belly go kafloofery, so I only ate a tiny bit. What I had was fine. DH liked it lots, so he ate some for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shakes were excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cornbread was to die for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason y'all are getting a picture of a half eaten piece is because this was the last piece. I had planned to ask for a second and take a picture of that - and I _did_ ask for a second, but apparently the staff the night before had forgotten to bake a loaf for today. I got the previous night's last piece (since our reservation was for opening time). Sorry to anyone else who went that night and got none.
> 
> But it was very, very good. Perfectly moist and just perfectly sweet (IMO).
> 
> DH and I were able to share a skillet without coleslaw - I don't know if the coleslaw was left off for my sake or if they just forgot it or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a bite of the chicken and didn't like it. The mashed potatoes were good (I think the ones at 50's are better, though). The rest of the meat was not anything I wanted, and I don't eat beans. DH thought the brisket was very, very dry, but that the ribs were excellent.
> 
> My desert was a fruit plate. I was embarrassed by folks singing happy birthday to me, and completely forgot to snap a picture. It was supposed to be ice cream and fruit, but it looked like yogurt, granola, and fruit? Like I said earlier, I just ate a couple pieces of the fruit (out of season strawberries and a piece of pineapple) and avoided the yogurt/granola bit. I was fairly stuffed anyway - those pieces of cornbread are huge.
> 
> The cornbread and shakes were awesome. I don't know if we'd go back, though, at least not for dinner.
> 
> Anyway, those were my meals this trip.
> 
> I was planning on grabbing a Toblerone in Germany but didn't see any there now that the Werther's shop has moved in. I did see some in the Festival Center but wasn't going to walk all the way back there for a candy bar.



Ambertides,

Thanks for your recent review.  Can I ask what were in those empanadas and can you tell me what else was coming with them.  Thanks in advance


----------



## ambertides

davebon23 said:


> Ambertides,
> 
> Thanks for your recent review.  Can I ask what were in those empanadas and can you tell me what else was coming with them.  Thanks in advance



Just cheese inside them (it tasted like mozzarella to me?), cheese and sour cream on top. I think the green sauce is usually on top as well, but I ordered it on the side. It came with chips. I think it was just under $12 with tax? Between $11 and $12 anyway.

_ETA: I found the receipt. It was $11.19 with tax. ($10.50+.69)._


----------



## davebon23

ambertides said:


> Just cheese inside them (it tasted like mozzarella to me?), cheese and sour cream on top. I think the green sauce is usually on top as well, but I ordered it on the side. It came with chips. I think it was just under $12 with tax? Between $11 and $12 anyway.
> 
> _ETA: I found the receipt. It was $11.19 with tax. ($10.50+.69)._[/QU
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  They look  really good!!


----------



## chb

I'm just back from a quick trip last week.  Dh went to a convention in Orlando and the convention package booked us at the Grand Floridian for 3 nights. Since work paid for the room we were not on the dining plan.

I cannot eat gluten or milk and this was my first trip to Disney knowing I had these food issues.  I'm the kind of person who hates to draw attention to myself, so I hate having to eat out and request special stuff.  I could not have been happier with the way I was treated at Disney!  Every place we ate at was so ready to help me.  All I had to do was say "food allergies' and they knew exactly what to do.  It was so wonderful and refreshing to be able to eat somewhere and feel "normal" and I did not get sick at all.

I don't have any pictures, but here's a quick run down of where I went.

We didn't eat out any breakfasts.  To save time and money dd and I just had a quick Larabar in the room while we were getting ready for the day.

We arrived at lunch time.  DD and I went to Gasparilla's Grill at GF and I had the chicken tenders and fruit.  (Yum!)

The night we arrived we had dinner at the Kona.  They had received the info about me from Special Diets and were ready for me.  The chef (I'm sorry I forgot his name) came out and asked me what sounded good.  I had the Kona salad without blue cheese and a modification of the pan asian noodle dish.  He made it more of a stir fry with rice and it was delicious!

We went to MK the next day and had lunch at Cosmic Ray's.  It wasn't too crowded and the cashier immediately had the manager over to assist with my order.  I just got a burger in a GF bun.  It only took a few minutes to fix and was great.

For dinner that night, we met DH back at the hotel and had dinner at the Grand Floridan Cafe.  Again, they were expecting me and chef Tim came out to talk to me.  I ordered the Spice Dusted Tuna.  It was so yummy tasting.  Even my 11 year old daughter kept sneaking bites of it.

For our second park day we went to Epcot.  I had samples from 2 of the booths that had been reported to be gluten free.  It was a little riskier, but nice to be able to try some of the goodies and I felt fine afterwards.

We ended up going back to the Grand Floridian for a late dinner at the Gasparilla Grill.  Chef Tim who had cooked for me the night before at the cafe was there and remembered me.  I ordered the chicken tenders again and this time he cooked me up some safe fries to eat with it instead of just fruit.

I felt so spoiled there it was hard to come home!


----------



## tripplanner2

My 6 year old daughter was just diagnosed with a wheat allergy.  She has always had issues and on our last trip we were eliminating eggs, so I get the whole allergy process at the restaurants.  My question is, on several occasions she was served fruit for dessert when her sisters would have amazing things.  Then we went to Ohana and the chef really went above and beyond to make her feel special, instead of left out, because of her allergy.  So my question is, out of all the restaurants, which are the best at still making the person with the allergy feel they are special instead of making them feel left out.  Does that make sense?  Our kids don't know we are planning this trip and we did not go last summer.  DD6 asked if we can go for her birthday this year instead of a party with her friends.  We said that if she does her homework all year without complaining, we would think about it.  Also said we would not be there for her exact birthday but when we are off for the summer.  She was okay with that, but I really want to make sure it is special for her.


----------



## clanmcculloch

tripplanner2 said:


> My 6 year old daughter was just diagnosed with a wheat allergy.  She has always had issues and on our last trip we were eliminating eggs, so I get the whole allergy process at the restaurants.  My question is, on several occasions she was served fruit for dessert when her sisters would have amazing things.  Then we went to Ohana and the chef really went above and beyond to make her feel special, instead of left out, because of her allergy.  So my question is, out of all the restaurants, which are the best at still making the person with the allergy feel they are special instead of making them feel left out.  Does that make sense?  Our kids don't know we are planning this trip and we did not go last summer.  DD6 asked if we can go for her birthday this year instead of a party with her friends.  We said that if she does her homework all year without complaining, we would think about it.  Also said we would not be there for her exact birthday but when we are off for the summer.  She was okay with that, but I really want to make sure it is special for her.



Eliminating both wheat and egg is difficult regarding desserts because the majority of the gluten free baked goods around WDW do have eggs (my 12yo is gluten, milk and egg free among other things so I've BTDT).  There are some places that carry the Enjoy Life cookies.  I think we were offered these at Tusker House and Coral Reef.  Most restaurants had ice cream (Tofutti soy ice cream) that she could eat.  My experience has been that chefs will try to make the ice cream look pretty with fruit or Mickey sprinkles or chocolate sauce though some just serve the ice cream plain.  At our resorts we've had chef custom make batches of desserts just for DD12.  At POFQ they made up a batch of brownies which they individually wrapped and froze so they could pull them out as we requested them.  At Pop they made up a batch of chocolate chocolate chip cookies and a batch of snickerdoodle cookies.  At Poly, the room service dessert they came up with was a make your own sundae that included mickey sprinkles and chocolate sauce and marachino cherries.

That chef (chef TJ; his reputation is well known in allergy circles for exactly what you just described) is no longer at 'Ohana.  He's now at the Grand Floridian.  In one of the threads there was a chef TJ sighting at 1900PF recently.  I'm hoping we get to meet him when we're there in February.


----------



## tripplanner2

clanmcculloch said:


> Eliminating both wheat and egg is difficult regarding desserts because the majority of the gluten free baked goods around WDW do have eggs (my 12yo is gluten, milk and egg free among other things so I've BTDT).  There are some places that carry the Enjoy Life cookies.  I think we were offered these at Tusker House and Coral Reef.  Most restaurants had ice cream (Tofutti soy ice cream) that she could eat.  My experience has been that chefs will try to make the ice cream look pretty with fruit or Mickey sprinkles or chocolate sauce though some just serve the ice cream plain.  At our resorts we've had chef custom make batches of desserts just for DD12.  At POFQ they made up a batch of brownies which they individually wrapped and froze so they could pull them out as we requested them.  At Pop they made up a batch of chocolate chocolate chip cookies and a batch of snickerdoodle cookies.  At Poly, the room service dessert they came up with was a make your own sundae that included mickey sprinkles and chocolate sauce and marachino cherries.
> 
> That chef (chef TJ; his reputation is well known in allergy circles for exactly what you just described) is no longer at 'Ohana.  He's now at the Grand Floridian.  In one of the threads there was a chef TJ sighting at 1900PF recently.  I'm hoping we get to meet him when we're there in February.




Funny..because I read about Chef TJ but didn't realize that is the same chef.  But you are right.  He even came to the table to serve it himself.  It was our best night, I cryed through half of dinner.  Luckily she is no longer allergic to eggs so we are just dealing with the wheat, but that is rough in itself.  I really could not imagine a combined allergy.  Her other problem is she is very sensitive so things that are not showing on the tests still bother her.  It has been a nightmare to diagnose but after 6 years we are finally making progress.  Luckily, nothing is life threatening but she does have asthma and a constant runny nose.  Gets worse based on what she eats, along with terrible gastro problems.  

I guess I need to seek out Chef TJ on our next trip!


----------



## clanmcculloch

tripplanner2 said:


> Funny..because I read about Chef TJ but didn't realize that is the same chef.  But you are right.  He even came to the table to serve it himself.  It was our best night, I cryed through half of dinner.  Luckily she is no longer allergic to eggs so we are just dealing with the wheat, but that is rough in itself.  I really could not imagine a combined allergy.  Her other problem is she is very sensitive so things that are not showing on the tests still bother her.  It has been a nightmare to diagnose but after 6 years we are finally making progress.  Luckily, nothing is life threatening but she does have asthma and a constant runny nose.  Gets worse based on what she eats, along with terrible gastro problems.
> 
> I guess I need to seek out Chef TJ on our next trip!



Lots of people stalk, uh, choose to eat where Chef TJ works.  LOL!!  He's quite famous and for good reason.  I sadly have yet to meet him.

Neither of my kids have ever had dangerous reactions to foods, thank G-d.  Some things show up on tests and others don't.  I know where you're coming from.  Those pesky GI issues......  and in our case autistic issues (foods can intensify DD12's autistic tendencies).

If she can eat eggs now then you'll be pleasantly surprised by the types of sundaes that she'll be served.  Generally they'll include brownies or cookies.  There isn't a lot of variety but at least there are a few options.  Most chefs seem to put their own personal spin on the desserts.  Here's a few of the sundaes that we've gotten over the years.  These are all gluten and milk free, but there are eggs in the brownies (the cupcake with the icing half licked off is actually egg free; this was at Chef Mickey).


----------



## tripplanner2

Thanks so much for posting pictures.  It is really hard to find people that understand what you are going through.  She always had terrible behavior and temper tantrums and all of the tests we did would come out negative.  Very frustrating.  Finally she tested level 1 for eggs but without them she was able to come off Zantac which she needed for a year.  She also started sleeping and her behavior was MUCH better.  But we were seeing symptoms again so we retested and now it is wheat.  Things are better but she is definately feeling sorry for herself.  Does not help that both of her sisters have birthdays this week.  That is why I want to make sure we can do special things for her on vacation.


----------



## davebon23

tripplanner2 said:


> Thanks so much for posting pictures.  It is really hard to find people that understand what you are going through.  She always had terrible behavior and temper tantrums and all of the tests we did would come out negative.  Very frustrating.  Finally she tested level 1 for eggs but without them she was able to come off Zantac which she needed for a year.  She also started sleeping and her behavior was MUCH better.  But we were seeing symptoms again so we retested and now it is wheat.  Things are better but she is definately feeling sorry for herself.  Does not help that both of her sisters have birthdays this week.  That is why I want to make sure we can do special things for her on vacation.



Is is just wheat your daughter allergic to or does she have Celiac disease?  With Celiac it is more than just wheat and definitely more involved.  If it is Celiac than she need gluten free, not just wheat free.You would need to tell Disney and the chef's that she needs a gluten free diet, which they can accomadate.   Just wanted you to know so your dd doesn't have any issues with getting sick.  If you are not sure you may want to discuss further with her MD to make sure.  Hope this helps.  If you have any other ?'s, feel free to ask.  

P.S.  Even though I have Celiac, sometimes it is MUCH MUCH easier to say food allergy or wheat allergy.  I lot of people don't know what gluten is when you go out to eat.


----------



## tripplanner2

davebon23 said:


> Is is just wheat your daughter allergic to or does she have Celiac disease?  With Celiac it is more than just wheat and definitely more involved.  If it is Celiac than she need gluten free, not just wheat free.You would need to tell Disney and the chef's that she needs a gluten free diet, which they can accomadate.   Just wanted you to know so your dd doesn't have any issues with getting sick.  If you are not sure you may want to discuss further with her MD to make sure.  Hope this helps.  If you have any other ?'s, feel free to ask.
> 
> P.S.  Even though I have Celiac, sometimes it is MUCH MUCH easier to say food allergy or wheat allergy.  I lot of people don't know what gluten is when you go out to eat.



Luckily for us it is just a wheat allergy, right now.  I say right now because she went from being totally undiagnosed to having her diagnosis change on a regular basis.  For now we are dealing with asthma, wheat allergy, dust and dust mite allergy (which makes the asthma worse).  But when she was very young I thought she had celiac and started the gluten free diet even though she was undiagnosed.  Things started to get better and then she was diagnosed with an egg allergy.  She was better but still not 100%.  Since we started to avoid wheat, we finally see color in her face and her behavior is 100% better.  Amazing what food can do.


----------



## davebon23

tripplanner2 said:


> Luckily for us it is just a wheat allergy, right now.  I say right now because she went from being totally undiagnosed to having her diagnosis change on a regular basis.  For now we are dealing with asthma, wheat allergy, dust and dust mite allergy (which makes the asthma worse).  But when she was very young I thought she had celiac and started the gluten free diet even though she was undiagnosed.  Things started to get better and then she was diagnosed with an egg allergy.  She was better but still not 100%.  Since we started to avoid wheat, we finally see color in her face and her behavior is 100% better.  Amazing what food can do.



I know right. The difference in some food is just amazing.  I am glad she is feeling better.  Have they tested her specifically for celiac?  Just curious.  I have some allergies to dust also, so I know how that can be.  I also have asthma.  If I dust my house, forget it.  I am miserable for days.  I hope they find out more so she can be 100% better soon.  Good luck.  And if they don't give you all the answers or are vague, like some doctors can be, try to find someone else that can be more specific for you.  Take care.


----------



## ambertides

We did a night at CSR on 12/20 with DxDP for our anniversary. DH is not great at planning ahead, so I had to find last minute ressies after he told me what he planned about 3 days before that night. I lucked out grabbing Le Cellier for lunch, and 'Ohana for breakfast, but the best I could come up with for dinner (if I wanted to catch the fireworks at MK) was The Plaza.

Le Cellier ended up being somewhat of a disappointment. It was my first time getting sick at a table service at WDW, and the first time a chef did not come out. The waiter said I could get the chef out there or he could relay things to the chef. Not wanting to make a spectacle if it could be helped, I declined having the chef come out. I'll never do that again. I'm not really sure where in the process I got glutened, but it sucked. 

They wouldn't do the cream cheese mashed potatoes as an appetizer on the meal plan, so I paid out of pocket for those and let DH choose two appetizers for himself. The mashed potatoes were awesome! 






The hamburger was okay. I liked the bacon. They set it on one of the tapicoa rolls, split in half.






The maple creme brulee was lovely.

Overall I enjoyed the experience despite getting sick from it.






Dinner at The Plaza was meh. Salad for appetizer (wilted lettuce with way too much dressing), turkey sandwich (the bun did not seem to be heated at all?), and banana split for dessert (yum!). Plus it was freeeeezing in there. We were by the windows, which was a lovely view, but omg, I thought I would turn into a popcicle! And that's with wearing 3 layers of clothes. 

I ate maybe a third of the food since my tummy was really hurting from Le Cellier and only the ice cream was really appetizing at all.
















'Ohana was again my favorite of the trip. Breakfast was awesome!
















So 'Ohana is on the top of my list for dinner AND breakfast, even though I missed it during Chef TJ's time.


----------



## snorris49

Thanks for the reviews! Sorry to hear you got glutenized at Le Cellier. I had a less than stellar experience there myself, so I haven't been too keen on going there anytime soon. This makes me not want to go there even more! 

Ohana is a great choice! Even without TJ it's still a great restaurant!


----------



## clanmcculloch

Thanks for sharing!!!

I absolutely agree about 'Ohana being wonderful and I also found LeCellier to be just so-so for allergies, though I do have an ADR there for my upcoming trip.  My kids are steak lovers (well, my whole family really) so I know they'll find something to eat (last time DD10 wasn't into steaks yet and the only other safe food was a dish of pasta with sauce that was too spicy for her so she hardly ate).  They just didn't have many options for our kids last time for desserts or sides.  This time we're not using a dining plan so I'm not worried about the lack of dessert options.

I NEVER accept a server speaking to the chef on my behalf.  I'm shocked they would even suggest that.  That's NOT the Disney way of handling food allergies.


----------



## kpk89

So excited to see this thread!  I am hoping to entice my friend to join us for a trip but she's been nervous about her daughter, who can't have gluten.


----------



## ambertides

> Ohana is a great choice! Even without TJ it's still a great restaurant!



Definitely! 



clanmcculloch said:


> I NEVER accept a server speaking to the chef on my behalf.  I'm shocked they would even suggest that.  That's NOT the Disney way of handling food allergies.



I won't again, for sure. Funny, though, as we were leaving, the lady at the table next to us was talking to the chef about her gluten free order, so, it really was just strange. 

The experience was nice - the restaurant is beautiful and they were the one of the three to acknowledge our anniversary, and they did it in such a nice way. And we were there for opening so we got to watch them sing the Canadian anthem. But I think it may be one of those things we only do once, or once every very great once in a while. We're planning to try the Yachtsman for steak for DH next time we get the DxDP.



kpk89 said:


> So excited to see this thread!  I am hoping to entice my friend to join us for a trip but she's been nervous about her daughter, who can't have gluten.



WDW is great for gluten issues! We are local and go fairly often, and I've only gotten sick on WDW property 3 times, and two were my own carelessness.


----------



## tiggeriffic44

kpk89 said:


> So excited to see this thread!  I am hoping to entice my friend to join us for a trip but she's been nervous about her daughter, who can't have gluten.



In my experience just add ten min to any counter service meal.  They need the time to prepare the special meal.  Totaly worth it.   My wife is a fan on the pizza at Pizza Planet.  There are also Packaged Gluten free brownies you can buy at MK.  We took a bunch home.


----------



## chell

The last week of April I'll be heading down. I'm so excited to try BabyCakes! I was so thrilled to learn they opened a DTD location. I'm looking forward to my GF, egg-free pumpkin cupcake! I told my husband I'm buying one of everything to bring home.


----------



## DisneyNoob13

This was the thread that got me reading DIS to begin with...

I was in WDW for the first time from January 22-29 (with my wife who is not GF) and am also gluten free.  I'll try and post some of my experiences as well to help out anyone else looking for info.

The first night we were in Downtown Disney.  No ADR or anything, but we ate at Wolfgang Puck Cafe.  The server explained that they could make any pasta or pizza gluten free.  I opted for the BBQ Chicken pizza.  This would go down as one of the least enjoyed meals for me.  My pizza was a bit smaller than my DW and I could tell instantly it was a frozen crust that I've purchased from the grocery store (and never particularly cared for)...also it was barely over lukewarm.  

After walking around a bit, I wanted to try out Babycakes.  I got a banana cupcake and a vanilla/chocolate cupcake.  While they both had the somewhat dry texture that can come with GF, they were both quite tasty.  Alas I do not have any "food porn" pictures as the one downer to our whole trip was our camera somehow didn't make it home!    I guess that's what "forces" me to go back again soon!

Next up:  Sunday...Hollywood Studios and Flying Fish for dinner


----------



## davebon23

DisneyNoob13 said:


> This was the thread that got me reading DIS to begin with...
> 
> I was in WDW for the first time from January 22-29 (with my wife who is not GF) and am also gluten free.  I'll try and post some of my experiences as well to help out anyone else looking for info.
> 
> The first night we were in Downtown Disney.  No ADR or anything, but we ate at Wolfgang Puck Cafe.  The server explained that they could make any pasta or pizza gluten free.  I opted for the BBQ Chicken pizza.  This would go down as one of the least enjoyed meals for me.  My pizza was a bit smaller than my DW and I could tell instantly it was a frozen crust that I've purchased from the grocery store (and never particularly cared for)...also it was barely over lukewarm.
> 
> After walking around a bit, I wanted to try out Babycakes.  I got a banana cupcake and a vanilla/chocolate cupcake.  While they both had the somewhat dry texture that can come with GF, they were both quite tasty.  Alas I do not have any "food porn" pictures as the one downer to our whole trip was our camera somehow didn't make it home!    I guess that's what "forces" me to go back again soon!
> 
> Next up:  Sunday...Hollywood Studios and Flying Fish for dinner



Thanks for your review so far. Sorry to hear about WPE. I heard that they are so good.  I've heard the chicken is good, but I never heard about their GF pizza or pasta, that I could recall.  

I have heard Babycakes is good.  So many people don't realize it is GF and GF can be sometimes dry and not as good as the real thing.  But for us people who are Celiac or GF,  it's the best we have had in a long time.

I just had some GF pizza from a pizza place that is not far from me yesterday.  It was so good.  I haven't had real pizza in almost 4 years and this was so close to the real thing. It was AWESOME and it is only 15 minutes from me, but I never really go to that area.  But I will now. 
I have had Uno Pizza that is GF about a year ago.  Not that great though.

Enough of my going on, thanks again and can't wait to hear about the rest
of your expierences.


----------



## DisneyNoob13

Sunday, 1-23:  I had a sit-down breakfast only once all week as I had brought yogurt, fruit and some homemade GF muffins with me.  We went to DHS on Sunday and I had done enough homework to more or less eliminate certain places off the top.  We ended up at *Starring Rolls* for lunch.  I admittedly am someone who doesn't like drawing any attention to myself, so in the CS places I tended towards options I knew were safe.  Nothing "called" to me so I settled for their little sushi trays (like you'd get in most groceries) and just left off the soy sauce.  My wife had the ham sandwich and said it more than hit the spot.  

After Fantasmic, we had ADR at *Flying Fish*.  The chef came to our table to discuss my options and offered to whip up something if nothing appealed to me at first glance.  I went with the popular choice of the Potato Wrapped Snapper.  I was offered some tapioca rolls which came out warm and soft and were a nice complement.  The fish was awesome...cooked perfectly!  For dessert there were a couple options and I settled on the creme brulee (Almond/Vanilla IIRC) and it was the perfect ending!  DW had the Char-crusted NY Strip (available for GF without the spiced crust) and loved it!  Other GF options, IIRC, were the 1/2 chicken and scallops.  Minor tweaks for the Tuna dish and a reinvention on Salmon or the daily special

Monday, 1-24:  MK day and I really stayed "safe" here.  Because of using two credits for SD twice, we went all CS this day.  We actually ended up at *Columbia Harbor House* for both meals (sad I know!).  I had the salad with grilled chicken both times (the only real safe thing I saw...I believe they may have had GF chicken fingers, but I'm not a fan) with yogurt for dessert and was satisfied.  DW had fish basket for lunch and the Chicken BLT salad at dinner and cleaned her plate both times!


Tuesday, 1-25:  Epcot day and we stopped in at *Sunshine Seasons* for lunch.  We both had the half rotisserie chicken with rice and baked beans.  I was a little nervous about the rice, but it caused no issues.  For dinner we had ADR at Chefs des France.  For those that were there...they know what happened to the weather late in the day.  We headed towards WS in a light rain and got to about Canada when the heavens opened.  Even with ponchos, we were both miserable (and knew we wouldn't enjoy a sitdown meal) before we could even get to France.  So we opted out and headed over to Boardwalk and grabbed a bus to MK and then another back to POFQ.  We ate in our room (salad for me, burger for DW) and were just glad to be out of the weather!

Next up...AK day, Flame Tree and Boma...


----------



## DisneyNoob13

Wed, 1-26; AK:  Went to *Flame Tree Barbecue* for lunch today.  Went with the smoked 1/2 chicken with beans and slaw.  All good except for the begging birds that menace you at every turn!  DW had the ribs and said they were good as well.  For dessert I had Chocolate Mousse (the key lime mousse came with a "crust" at the bottom, where the chocolate was just more chocolate!).  

Dinner was one I had looked forward to...*Boma*!  The chef came out and walked me through station by station as to what was ok and what wasn't.  Made life very easy as a couple choices that I probably would have assumed to be safe (like the Peanut Rice) were not due to the use of soy sauce.  I tried so many things (and this is where I wish I had my pics!)...there were only a couple things I didn't care for (Watermelon rind salad and their was another thing that was a paneer dish with peas.  The meats were all good, the salads...soups.  The carrot-ginger soup was awesome!  For dessert there was a panna cotta and chocolate mousse square that was ok and then the chef said I could ask my server for some GF zebra domes.  She brought out three of them and despite being totally full, I made sure to polish those off as well!  

Anything I couldn't try, my wife did and agreed that we will definitely go back the next time we're at Disney.  

Next...Thursday:  Cali Grill


----------



## davebon23

DisneyNoob13 said:


> Wed, 1-25; AK:  Went to *Flame Tree Barbecue* for lunch today.  Went with the smoked 1/2 chicken with beans and slaw.  All good except for the begging birds that menace you at every turn!  DW had the ribs and said they were good as well.  For dessert I had Chocolate Mousse (the key lime mousse came with a "crust" at the bottom, where the chocolate was just more chocolate!).
> 
> Dinner was one I had looked forward to...*Boma*!  The chef came out and walked me through station by station as to what was ok and what wasn't.  Made life very easy as a couple choices that I probably would have assumed to be safe (like the Peanut Rice) were not due to the use of soy sauce.  I tried so many things (and this is where I wish I had my pics!)...there were only a couple things I didn't care for (Watermelon rind salad and their was another thing that was a paneer dish with peas.  The meats were all good, the salads...soups.  The carrot-ginger soup was awesome!  For dessert there was a panna cotta and chocolate mousse square that was ok and then the chef said I could ask my server for some GF zebra domes.  She brought out three of them and despite being totally full, I made sure to polish those off as well!
> 
> Anything I couldn't try, my wife did and agreed that we will definitely go back the next time we're at Disney.
> 
> Next...Thursday:  Cali Grill



The chocolate mousse was ok.  You didn't have any reaction?  I was told they can't guarantee mousse to be GF by special dining people. I would assume mousse is ok, what could they put in it that would have gluten?


----------



## DisneyNoob13

davebon23 said:


> The chocolate mousse was ok.  You didn't have any reaction?  I was told they can't guarantee mousse to be GF by special dining people. I would assume mousse is ok, what could they put in it that would have gluten?



That was an admitted risk on my part by not inquiring (stubborn man, I know!   ).  No issues at all.  And then the mousse at Boma the chef said would be gluten free.  What you said is kind of what I thought...why would it have gluten in it??


----------



## honugirl

What I've been told is that some things can't be guaranteed GF because most of the deserts are made in a common kitchen and pastry flour is notorious for getting in the air and landing on things. Hope that helps!


----------



## davebon23

honugirl said:


> What I've been told is that some things can't be guaranteed GF because most of the deserts are made in a common kitchen and pastry flour is notorious for getting in the air and landing on things. Hope that helps!



That makes sense.  Never thought of it that way


----------



## DisneyNoob13

Thursday, 1-27:  No lunch for me as nothing struck my proverbial fancy.  My wife had fish and chips from *Yorkshire *in Epcot and then had to deal with staring seagulls throughout the meal.  She said it was good but she couldn't enjoy it with all the hovering!  

For dinner, we had 7:40 reservations at *California Grill*.  As some have mentioned, it can be a long night as we were there for about 2 hours...but that included watching the fireworks from the windy and cold balcony!  No chef visit as the server seemed confident of his knowledge of the menu.  I was a little leery, but decided that to trust him and it worked out fine.  DW wanted a glass of wine, so I decided to splurge and have Maine Lobster salad with avocado/yogurt dressing.  Fantastic start to the meal!  For entrees, DW had the Oak-Fired filet of beef and proclaimed it the best meal of the trip.  I went with the Seared Atlantic Flounder and it too proved to be a great choice.  For dessert, I had the chocolate creme brulee and DW had cheesecake and both proved excellent...although neither of us felt much like dessert (downside of DDP I guess).  Overall, when reviewing the trip on the way home, we picked this as the best overall meal.

Next up...Friday at Epcot and the trip home.


----------



## DisneyNoob13

Friday, 1-28:  We had ADR for lunch at *Le Cellier*.  We got there early and ended up getting a table about 15 minutes before our reservation.  I had forgotten that folks had mentioned how close the tables were!  

Our server asked if I'd like to speak with the chef and I went that route.  DW ordered the NY strip with potatoes.  I could have had the filet mignon or the strip (with roasted potatoes instead of the gratin).  I have no idea why, but I asked for the strip instead of the filet (I love mushrooms!).  I realized my error early enough, but figured I could deal with the strip steak.  I was brought the Ener-G rolls, which I loved by the end of the trip (first tapioca rolls I've really liked).  The steak was perfectly cooked and the potatoes were good as well.  DW, a big steak eater, put this one real close to the CG, and a little ahead of the FF.  DW had filled up on pretzel bread, so for dessert she opted for the sorbets and thought them ok, but nothing she'd want again.  I had the maple creme brulee (can't have enough creme brulee!!) and it was great and did my best to not lick the plate!  

For dinner, we wondered through WS to see what restaurants appealed to us.  DW really wanted Italian so we made a reservation for El Tutto at 7:45.  We finished touring WS about 6 or so and it was quite breezy and cool coming across the water.  We decided to gamble and try and get back to POFQ and change clothes and then come back for our 7:45.  All was well except the bus we jumped on for Epcot had to go through POR first (this hadn't happened on the way to a park yet, only on the way back).  We kept watching the time and knew we were pushing it.  We high-tailed it all the way back to *El Tutto Italia* and ended up about 10 minutes late!  They seated us right away and I don't know if they felt rushed because of Illuminations or if it was because we were late or what...but it started a track-meet meal!  

No rolls here, I was brought three different slices of GF bread and sadly none of them were particularly good.  The manager came and discussed the best options for GF pasta for me.  I opted for the penne, caprese style with mozz, basil and tomatoes.  DW chose the Farfalle with prosciutto and peas in a cream sauce.  I've made that particular dish at home and in retrospect wish I had tried it here (this was the other option I had that would not have been a meal re-invention).  In what seemed like 5 minutes, or meals were on the table.  DW loved hers and although while mine was fine, it wasn't particularly noteworthy.  DW had a version of a strawberry shortcake for dessert which was good and my only option was rasberry sorbet.  Overall a good, not great meal.  We were in and out in about 35 minutes including dessert.

Sat, 1-29:  Leaving out this morning and DW had the beignets at *Sassagoula* and I had a western omelet with a side of bacon.  Nothing fancy, both very solid choices.  

Overall, I had no stomach issues all week (other than just feeling like a cow for eating so much food!) and found the TS were very helpful in most cases.  I've learned from reading others experiences that I just need to ask at the CS places to get the proper information.  Can't wait to go back!!


----------



## glencoe

I can't tell you how much I appreciate this thread...my son was diagnosed 3 years ago with Celiac.  The poor kid has been such a trooper and Disney is his fav. place in the world!   So hearing all these great things about eating gluten free and being welcome is so wonderful!!  Thanks for the info..keep the reviews coming!!!


----------



## ls15

I have been following this thread and it is making me increasingly excited... I leave in 2 1/2 weeks!

Thanks for specifying all of your choices and what you are getting. Does anyone mind if I post my options for a little feedback of our ADRs?


----------



## clanmcculloch

ls15, I would suggest that you start a new thread asking for feedback on your ADRs.  We'll all gladly share our experiences of the restaurants you've chosen but I wouldn't want to see your question get buried in another thread.

You will LOVE WDW.  It really is the best place in the world to travel with food allergies.


----------



## ls15

Thanks for your reply!

We have a few restrictions between us (me: celiac, dairy allergy, and a vegan; mom: gluten, dairy, soy, yeast, legumes).

We are eating at Jiko, 1900 Park Fare, Boma, Sanaa, Boatwright's (we're staying at POR), California Grill, Tusker House, and Kouzzina for dinner.

We also have a breakfast at Boma and lunch at 50s Prime Time Cafe.

I chose a lot of these based on what I heard for gluten-free AND vegan, because I know basic meat/fish is easier for gluten-free (like for my mom), but I didn't want to get stuck with pasta all of the time!


----------



## ambertides

Went to 'Ohana last night - seems they are putting the GF sweet & sour sauce right on the meat skewers now - probably an improvement for most people, but I love them just plan.

Also they had a French Meadow brownie sundae instead of the little chocolate cake. 





Salad





Wings - sooooooooooo good.





Sauces





Chicken, rice, & veggies.





Brownie sundae - good, but not as good as the cake!

I had lunch at Restaurantosaurus. I ordered the Amy's Mac & Cheese and I guess a French Meadow Brownie comes with it?? Either way, I got one. It took sooo long to get this, that I was too dazed/tired to think to ask until I sat down, and by then the manager was long gone.






I am a little brownied out tonight!


----------



## snorris49

ambertides said:


> Went to 'Ohana last night - seems they are putting the GF sweet & sour sauce right on the meat skewers now - probably an improvement for most people, but I love them just plan.
> 
> Also they had a French Meadow brownie sundae instead of the little chocolate cake.
> 
> I am a little brownied out tonight!



Thanks for the new pics and reviews, Alix!! Interesting to see that they are adding the sauce now to the meat skewers at ohana. I agree, the plain are sure tasty! 

Your pics always make me hungry for Disney food! Thanks again!


----------



## ambertides

We did another weekend deluxe dining stay for ESPN the Weekend, so I thought I'd post some more reviews. 

We did 1900 Park Fare for breakfast. 





The chef came out and told me what was okay on the buffet line and mentioned he could make Mickey waffles - I said I was concerned about cross contamination and asked if he could make me some eggs as well. The Mickey waffles were kinda weird tasting/texture (in my inexpert opinion, I think it was that the restaurant just opened and the waffle maker was not preheated enough) and the eggs were kinda runny, but the fruit was exceptional and a really nice surprise. To be honest, I mostly wish there were more of things, or some procedure to ask for more? How do you guys handle buffets? Do you ask the waitress to ask if the chef can make you more? Do you find you don't usually need to? Am I just a piggy? 

I didn't have this problem at Crystal Palace because the chef brought out so much food I was stuffed and at 'Ohana both the chef and waitress made sure I didn't need any more, so it was unexpected and I wasn't really sure what to do. But when we do these weekends, we get up at 4am to make 8-9am reservations and then don't have dinner until 8pm or later. So three Mickey waffles and a couple eggs and some fruit isn't very much to go on.

It wasn't a bad time, but we do prefer 'Ohana and CP as far as breakfasts go that we've been to. 

Dinner was Cape May. I took a picture here, but it came out blurry and there wasn't much to show anyway. Just a couple pieces of chicken and some mashed potatoes. I had the same problem here as breakfast with the addition of not liking seafood and a chef that seemed more harassed than anything (they were busy, so I found that understandable). I asked about bringing things from the back - I just asked for chicken and mashed potatoes since I could see they were right beside gluten foods (gravy and something breaded, IIRC) - and thought I'd risk the tomato soup and corn from the line - but then while in line, the person in front of me used one ladle for both soups and then someone a few people up dropped breaded shrimp on the corn so I just went back to the table without anything. The chef said the flan was okay from the desserts, but I didn't want to risk that at that point either. I don't like dark meat chicken so I just ate a couple bites of that. But the mashed potatoes were excellent.

So by the time dinner was done I was starving.  But everything was closed, really, so we just climbed in the hot tub for a little bit and then went to bed. 

DH loved Cape May, and I think ate enough for both of us.  So it was okay, really. I just wish the default was to bring things from the back, not suggest going through the line where I'm likely going to get sick, especially since they won't let me just go in and sit with DH while he eats without paying myself. 

I think in the future on this one, we will split up and meet back later. 

Anyway. The next day was MUCH better. 

Our first stop the next morning was Babycakes!! DH got all four snack credits our first weekend since it was Food & Wine, and then 3 last time because I couldn't figure out what I wanted to spend my second one on (Babycakes wasn't taking the snack credits yet), so this time he gave me 3! 

I had a cookie sandwich for breakfast:






Sorry for the cell phone picture - I left my camera in the car.

Always excellent.  I looked for the parfait Sarah mentioned in her awesome reviews, but they didn't have any out, so I asked if they'd have any later - and she said, well, about what time? - and I said, probably not until late, like 9. She said, if you come by at 9, we'll have one for you! Wow! I also loved peeking into their actual bakery area. I usually just rush in and out and Babycakes, but it was sprinkling so I sat inside and it was cool seeing everything. (I know it's probably crazy, but I was totally - "Look, look - it's Xanthan Gum!!")

Then dinner at Mama Melrose was at 7ish - they were running a bit behind. Our chef was Julie and she was so awesome. She actually said she had received and read my allergy form (first time I'd had that happen). I'd asked on the form if they still did the GF breaded chicken parm, and she said no, they grill it and do it that way. So I asked if they could do the flat breads, and she said yes, absolutely. So I ordered the mozzarella tomato salad for an appetizer, flatbreads for dinner, and a flourless chocolate cake for dessert (the gelato and I think something else was also GF, but the cake sounded so good). 

She also brought out the tapicoa rolls. I'd had them at Le Cellier in December and thought they were awful. But here they were heated PERFECTLY and were warm and soft on the inside and nicely hard on the outside. 

Everything was absolutely fabulous.





















Very full, we rushed from the Studios (remember our ADR was a little late, plus we were parked in the verry last spot on the row - the opposite end of the lot from our tram stop) and made it to DTD at 9:15. And my Cake in a Cup was there! Yay! I was (way, way) too full to eat it right then, but when I did, I was in heaven.  

Cell phone picture:






I spent my last credit on a Dole Whip float during late night EMH (right before midnight so the credit wouldn't expire) and shared it with DH.

And I bought a bucket of popcorn for the trip home (we pulled into the driveway about 5:20am - almost 48 hours exactly from when we left!) but was really still too full to eat much of it, so I'm eating it now.  I had the parfait for breakfast today. 

So, five stars to Mama Melrose and Babycakes, and I'm thinking buffets may not be for me.

ETA: I found out from Chef Julie at Mama Melrose that the same grenadine is used all over property, and Chef Julie at 'Ohana confirmed that the grenadine is gluten free. So I had a Shirley Temple while waiting for food and wine with dinner.  The sweet and sour mix is not GF (I found that out asking about the Lapu Lapu), so a lot of mixed drinks are out. I know the Grand Marnier slush made me ill (I didn't ask, I just assumed - and paid for it). But the food and wine both called about the Bacardi Frozen Torched Cherry Colada for me (during Food and Wine - I don't know if they sell it elsewhere not during Food & Wine) and that was fine (I only had a few sips, but I get sick pretty easily). The chocolate milk I think is okay everywhere, too. Anyone else have any experience with drinks?


----------



## clanmcculloch

We've had the same experience with the 1900 PF breakfast.  The chef doesn't seem to volunteer anything that he can make and brings out waffles, scrambled eggs (for DD10 who can actually eat eggs), breakfast meats and fruit.  I even asked him if there were any other options and he said he'd try to think up something but never did.  After having eaten Mickey waffles every single day, by this point in our trip it was getting VERY old to my girls so they really didn't eat much other than the fruit and bacon (they disliked the sausage).  That was expensive bacon and fruit.  We did ask for seconds on the bacon and fruit and the chef was happy to oblige but there just weren't any other options.  Never hesitate to ask your server to let the chef know what additional items you'd like (or to ask to speak with him if there's anything else you'd like).  Buffets are all you can eat so I expect my kids to be able to eat as much as they'd like just like the rest of us can.

Our one experience with CP wasn't the greatest so we've avoided it but you certainly are making me want to give it another shot.  I've read about their special gluten, milk and egg free brownies there so I really should try it again.

Count me in as somebody who wishes all chefs saw it as a default to bring food from the back.  All the safe foods are always sitting beside unsafe foods and I've seen way too many people use the same tongs to get things from multiple trays.  I'm even fine with asking for the food to be brought from the back but we've experienced the quasi eye roll and other similar responses when we've asked which always not only annoys me a bit but also worries me that the chef just doesn't understand the significance of cross contamination.  Most chefs will gladly get stuff from the back when asked (again, I usually seem to have to ask which I don't understand) but we have dealt with a few chefs who seem put out by it.

I can't believe I didn't make it to Babycakes.  I'm not even sure I'll make it in August.  I'm really looking forward to getting there eventually as the cake we ordered was delicious.  One of these days......

Thank you so much for the additional reviews!!


----------



## davebon23

Ambertides,

Yay!! More reviews.  Thanks so much.  Looking forward to going to Mama Melrose now even more after reading your review.  Can you tell me more about the flatbreads and cake?  Were they both really good?  They looked awesome!  I am definitely going to make it to Babycakes and try some of
that gluten free stuff.  We are actually going to go to DTD after we check in so I can get some stuff there to keep in the room  and have for quick breakfasts, since most other fast breakfast stuff us Gluten free people can not eat.  Sorry you didn't have a good experience with 1900 park fare and Cape May.  Buffets can be tricky because people don't care and just touch everything.  Even if it wasn't a GF or allergy thing, maybe everyone doesn't want shrimp taste on their corn. YUCK!! Thank you in advance for some more info.


----------



## itradehilton

We had a similar experience with Cape May thus we now do not eat at any buffets unless it is the only option. We rather have less food that we know know is safe for DS and DH. I  think we may try Mama Melrose next visit.


----------



## ambertides

clanmcculloch said:


> We did ask for seconds on the bacon and fruit and the chef was happy to oblige but there just weren't any other options.  Never hesitate to ask your server to let the chef know what additional items you'd like (or to ask to speak with him if there's anything else you'd like).  Buffets are all you can eat so I expect my kids to be able to eat as much as they'd like just like the rest of us can.



That's good to know! No one asked if there was anything we needed or anything at either buffet, so I wasn't sure if it was appropriate to wave someone down and ask. 



clanmcculloch said:


> Our one experience with CP wasn't the greatest so we've avoided it but you certainly are making me want to give it another shot.  I've read about their special gluten, milk and egg free brownies there so I really should try it again.



I think it can really, really depend on the chef. We had Chef Andrew at our breakfast there (not tried lunch - or the brownie - yet) and he was just really friendly and great. They had the Van's waffles when we went, and chocolate chip & blueberry muffins (I think they're the Kinnikinnick ones) as well, so that was cool for something unexpected and different. That was in October. 



clanmcculloch said:


> Count me in as somebody who wishes all chefs saw it as a default to bring food from the back.  All the safe foods are always sitting beside unsafe foods and I've seen way too many people use the same tongs to get things from multiple trays.  I'm even fine with asking for the food to be brought from the back but we've experienced the quasi eye roll and other similar responses when we've asked which always not only annoys me a bit but also worries me that the chef just doesn't understand the significance of cross contamination.  Most chefs will gladly get stuff from the back when asked (again, I usually seem to have to ask which I don't understand) but we have dealt with a few chefs who seem put out by it.



I couldn't agree more. The chef at Cape May definitely seemed reluctant (they were busy, so I suspect that played a part) and it really showed in what arrived. 



clanmcculloch said:


> I can't believe I didn't make it to Babycakes.  I'm not even sure I'll make it in August.  I'm really looking forward to getting there eventually as the cake we ordered was delicious.  One of these days......



Luckily we always have a car, and it's right there at the T-Rex entrance, so I just hop out and grab something and DH picks me back up usually. All those pretty things behind the glass are a little dangerous, though - my first stop there I went nuts and spent like $30.



clanmcculloch said:


> Thank you so much for the additional reviews!!



Thanks for reading and responding!



davebon23 said:


> Yay!! More reviews.  Thanks so much.  Looking forward to going to Mama Melrose now even more after reading your review.  Can you tell me more about the flatbreads and cake?  Were they both really good?



The flatbreads were great! I picked the four cheese. The crust is similar to the rolls - in taste and texture, and if I had to guess, I'd bet they are the Ener-G pizza crusts, but they were prepared perfectly and the toppings were awesome. I have heard that sometimes they just serve the Amy's pizzas for GF flatbreads, but I was glad to see that was not the case here (not a fan of the Amy's pizzas, really). The cake was almost like fudge, but a bit firmer. Very, very rich, cool, and velvety. I really enjoyed both. I'm 99% sure she said the Tiramisu minus Lady Fingers was also a dessert option (as well as the gelato).

DH had steak and loved his meal as well. 



itradehilton said:


> We had a similar experience with Cape May thus we now do not eat at any buffets unless it is the only option. We rather have less food that we know know is safe for DS and DH. I  think we may try Mama Melrose next visit.



Yeah, DH is a buffet fan and a seafood fan, and I'm just not, so I knew going in I probably wouldn't have much luck. I did put on my allergen form that I hoped they might get in some of the Amy's mac & cheese or the Allergy Free chicken tenders (since gluten versions of both of those are on the buffet), but I don't think anyone ever looked at my form. DH really enjoyed it, so I can see me dropping him off in the future and hopping a boat to DHS or Epcot for something I'll enjoy as much as he enjoys his seafood!


----------



## snorris49

Thanks for the reviews Alix! 

So glad you got a chance to get one of those parfaits! They are yummy! 

Sorry you didn't have a great experience with 1900 PF, I've hesitated going there--I haven't heard good reviews and I had a horrid experience at the Garden View Tea Lounge. I wonder if anyone has seen TJ there lately...


----------



## Minnie

snorris49 said:


> Thanks for the reviews Alix!
> 
> So glad you got a chance to get one of those parfaits! They are yummy!
> 
> Sorry you didn't have a great experience with 1900 PF, I've hesitated going there--I haven't heard good reviews and I had a horrid experience at the *Garden View Tea Lounge*. I wonder if anyone has seen TJ there lately...



We also had a terrible experience there even after listing the allergies ahead - it was a very frustrating time and it was on my mom's b-day so tough to take.

I'm looking forward to a return to MM though based on this thread


----------



## clanmcculloch

I don't think chef TJ actually comes out.  I suspect he's in more of an overseeing or head chef type of role over all of food services at GF rather than working at a specific restaurant.  I was hoping to meet him at 1900 PF but he didn't come out.  Maybe for dinner?  Who knows.  I doubt we'll be back for breakfast but I may give dinner a try since there are so many different types of options for dinner.

As great as MM sounds, all the things listed in the review are things my kids can't eat including those GF crusts.  I know they can get plain pasta or steaks but they can only eat so many steaks before wanting something else (at least DD10; DD13 could eat either steak or sushi just about every day and be happy) so I'm just not sure about MM.  Maybe some day.

I don't worry about buffets.  I just speak up and make sure my kids get something to eat.  I do wait until they're served their food before I hit the buffet though because it just seems cruel to eat in front of them while they're waiting.  I do think I'll end up trying Cape May for dinner this trip just because we'll be at the Yacht Club and my girls both like shell fish.

About the notes on the allergy forms.  They've become useless.  Every single chef I spoke with told me they didn't get the form sent to them ahead of time.  Most hadn't seen it at all and the rest got the forms that morning.  The woman from Special Diets said she sent the forms ahead of time and I even asked IPO if the club chefs had been sent our form to which they responded yes, but when I spoke with Chef Kim at Poly CL and Chef Johnny who oversees the allergy requests for Poly in room dining, neither saw the form or that they even had guests with allergies until the afternoon that we arrived.  But, they remembered us from our previous trip and were *WONDERFUL* despite not being given any notification of our arrival.  The notifications just aren't being sent out.  I miss Brenda.


----------



## snorris49

clanmcculloch said:


> I don't think chef TJ actually comes out.  I suspect he's in more of an overseeing or head chef type of role over all of food services at GF rather than working at a specific restaurant.  I was hoping to meet him at 1900 PF but he didn't come out.  Maybe for dinner?  Who knows.  I doubt we'll be back for breakfast but I may give dinner a try since there are so many different types of options for dinner.
> 
> As great as MM sounds, all the things listed in the review are things my kids can't eat including those GF crusts.  I know they can get plain pasta or steaks but they can only eat so many steaks before wanting something else (at least DD10; DD13 could eat either steak or sushi just about every day and be happy) so I'm just not sure about MM.  Maybe some day.
> 
> I don't worry about buffets.  I just speak up and make sure my kids get something to eat.  I do wait until they're served their food before I hit the buffet though because it just seems cruel to eat in front of them while they're waiting.  I do think I'll end up trying Cape May for dinner this trip just because we'll be at the Yacht Club and my girls both like shell fish.
> 
> About the notes on the allergy forms.  They've become useless.  Every single chef I spoke with told me they didn't get the form sent to them ahead of time.  Most hadn't seen it at all and the rest got the forms that morning.  The woman from Special Diets said she sent the forms ahead of time and I even asked IPO if the club chefs had been sent our form to which they responded yes, but when I spoke with Chef Kim at Poly CL and Chef Johnny who oversees the allergy requests for Poly in room dining, neither saw the form or that they even had guests with allergies until the afternoon that we arrived.  But, they remembered us from our previous trip and were *WONDERFUL* despite not being given any notification of our arrival.  The notifications just aren't being sent out.  I miss Brenda.



Interesting about Chef TJ. I never hear anything about him anymore and that certainly makes me sad...he has been the best chef I've encountered on property. He was so inventive with allergy friendly meals! Hmm...don't think I'll venture there for a while. We are having a breakfast at Grand floridian Cafe in May, so we'll see how that one fares.I've also got an ADR for Narcoosee's and I'm hoping they can make something better than sorbet for dessert.

MM and I do not have a good history. I got violently ill the last time I went there, and I still get the heebie jeebies even when I walk past!  Yeah, it'll be a while before I got there...

I agree the allergy forms are useless...We ate at Fresh Mediterranean last time and the chef came me grief b/c he didn't have my form. I submitted it well in advance, so it obviously didn't show up.

I agree...I miss Brenda...she was awesome...It's just not the same at special diets without her...


----------



## davebon23

Thanks for the reply Ambertides.  I may have to try those flatbreads and chocolate cake at MM. They look so yummy!


----------



## valree

*Ambertides*

I started this post before I went to bed last night and had to walk away because the cookie sandwich was making me hungry!  Was that oatmeal chocolate chip?  The food at Mama Melroses looks delicious!  Thats good to know about the mixed drinks.  I would have never thought that sweet and sour mix would have gluten in it.  Yikes!

Thanks for the review!  




clanmcculloch said:


> About the notes on the allergy forms.  They've become useless.  Every single chef I spoke with told me they didn't get the form sent to them ahead of time.  Most hadn't seen it at all and the rest got the forms that morning.  The woman from Special Diets said she sent the forms ahead of time and I even asked IPO if the club chefs had been sent our form to which they responded yes, but when I spoke with Chef Kim at Poly CL and Chef Johnny who oversees the allergy requests for Poly in room dining, neither saw the form or that they even had guests with allergies until the afternoon that we arrived.



I agree.  It has been my experience that my allergy is a surprise to the folks when I get to the restaurant.


----------



## ambertides

valree said:


> I started this post before I went to bed last night and had to walk away because the cookie sandwich was making me hungry!  Was that oatmeal chocolate chip?  The food at Mama Melrose’s looks delicious!  That’s good to know about the mixed drinks.  I would have never thought that sweet and sour mix would have gluten in it.  Yikes!



Just the plain chocolate chip.  With vanilla icing. I asked her twice to make sure it was vanilla because of the color, but it was. 

I mostly just stick to wine anymore, but occasionally there is something that looks cool and I ask.


----------



## ls15

I just got back from my trip and am writing all of the detail. I am gluten-free (celiac disease), if you'd like to check it out!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2669971


----------



## suorkaterina

Hey there everyone. Just found this thread and thought i would join in. Last February 2011 I went to WDW for the first time since discovering my gluten-allergy. Disney went above and beyond for me! I was so impressed. Here's how my vacation dining experiences went:

Day 1: I didn't think I could have anything in the CBR food court so I just got yogurt and had brought some g-free granola bars with me.

Wave for lunch was amazing. The chef came to the table and for the first time ever i was able to have a Reuben with my man! The bread was ok, but it was still exciting for me as it's his favorite food of all time. And the deserts were so much fun, the chef let me mix and match so i could have an all gluten-free sampler.

Cosmic Rays had a person go right up to the counter with me to ensure I knew what was g-free and I got to eat a burger...with a bun! Which was pretty amazing to me. Eating bunless burgers gets boring after a while.

Day 2: I forced my man to order a Mickey waffle at Port Royale so i could watch him eat it, and when we were talking about it the server told me the chef could make me g-free ones and I was over the moon! Having my mickey waffle is a tradition I thought I'd have to give up. it was really yummy. I did have to wait a little longer most times to get these different things. However it is really nice to meet all your chefs at every restaurant you go to!

We had lunch at Sunshine Seasons. i can't remember what I had but they helped me pick g-free stuff and they had packaged g-free brownies for desert.

San Angel Inn for dinner. The chef was hard to understand so i ordered carefully after he pointed out what was(or wasn't?) g-free. I had a stuffed poblano i think. I couldn't really see it in the dim light. The flan for desert was good.

Day 3: back to a bagel and yogurt for breakfast

50's Prime time for lunch. They suprised me with a pot pie g-free on the menu. I was excited about it till it came to the table as just the filling poured over g-free biscuits. i was really hoping for g-free pie shell. But of course the milk shake was amazing as usual. 

Port Royale food court made a really good tropical burger with fried plantains on it for me. It was yummy. And of course i got to eat it with a bun! Fabulous.

Day 4: Yogurt for breakfast.

Lunch at a counter service in AK. Flame Tree BBQ i think. The pork itself was g-free and so was the rub. But after i left the line I poured on the BBQ sauce from the condiment bar and paid for it later. I'm not sure if it was a gluten problem or a soy problem. They were soooo good though. =P

Jiko for dinner. i wasn't feeling well so it sort of soured my experience. i couldn't eat the flat bread. I really wanted pan seared scallops that I'd had the last time I was there but they didn't have them. So I had steak, which was alright, but not as good as the scallops I was hoping for. At that point I just wanted to spend the evening as close to my resort room bathroom as possible. TMI! sorry.

Day 5: Eggs and bacon at Port Royale. Can't go wrong with that.

Planet Hollywood for lunch. I think I just had a salad with grilled chicken. It was ok. That place was way too crouded with table for me to even concentrate on the food.

It was a late lunch so no dinner.

And that's it. I had a great time meeting every chef at every restaurant. And I learned to always ASK because they will suprise you with what they can do g-free for you.

For my next trip I hope to try fried chicken at 50's prime time and see if Kona will make their macadamia pancakes g-free!


----------



## nadira36

HI I'm wondering if anyone knows if there's someone knew in charge of special diets? 

When we've gone in the past we've even sent a list of all places that are likely safe to eat at, as well s all the brands they carry. 

We've also had tons of forms to fill out about our social diet  - but his time - nothing. Just a thanks for letting us know you're coming. 

It seems to me the chefs never really prepped in advance for GF anyhow, but still - the hours of filling in reservation numbers - and changing them six million time before our arrival made me feel good  this time I feel like I'm missing something. 

As it is - this will be our 3rd GF trip - the entire family has celiac's so at least everyone at the table eats the same. 

We've had good chefs, not so good chefs, and bad chefs. We're going on a limb this time and having BF at CP (van's waffles? Really? ugh) and dinner at 1900 - BF last trip was a disaster - but both are character meals and I LOVE my character meals. 

We do buffets quite a bit for that reason alone. But most of the time we ask for mickey waffles, bacon, and eggs for the table and pick through the fruit as they put the fresh platter out. We're not shy about asking someone from the service line to grab fruit or syrup or something from the back (explaining we have a gluten allergy and are concerned about cross-contact) so far so good. 

This time we're try quite a few new (to us) restaurants, so hope they're good! But honestly we don't hold our breath - we're there for the atmosphere and the one or two awesome meals make up for the par, and sub-par meals. : ) can hardly wait! Single digit countdown is underway!


----------



## clanmcculloch

There definitely has been a change in how allergies are handled.  Now, if you've got 3 or less foods to which you're allergic then you don't fill out the form.  When booking your ADRs, just note on the ADR that you have a gluten allergy (yes I know it's not actually an allergy but that's how it's listed and it works to check that box).  I first saw this before our August 2011 trip.  I don't recall it being this way before our February 2011 trip.  Basically I'm saying that the change happened somewhere between then.


----------



## 3inthefamily

Just got back from eating gluten-free in the parks. I have only been GF for a few months so I am still figuring it all out. The 2 best meals I had were at Kona and 50's Primetime.

At 50's I was able to have GF fried chicken that was AMAZING! Wow, it was so, so good! It came with the same mashed potatoes and veggies as everyone else, minus the gravy. Also had the brownie sundae for dessert made with the french meadow GF brownie. Took a little longer for the chicken to cook but totally worth it!

At Kona they made me the pineapple macadamia pancakes GF! Holy moly, I could barely tell the difference between the GF and regular pancakes. They were so good! 

At Crystal Palace I was offered GF muffins, donut holes and waffles. I was not really craving starches so I just went with a waffle. I was bummed that it wasn't a mickey waffle...just a Van's waffle like I get at home. The chef seemed bummed that I didn't want all the other stuff!

Boardwalk Bakery had a nice GF selection...some muffins, brownies, etc.

Wolfgang Puck Express...chicken and mashed potatoes...same at Cosmic Ray's. Rose and Crown does have GF Fish and chips but I went with the Sunday Roast.

It is so easy to do GF at Disney...can't wait to see how it works on the Dream next year...


----------



## suorkaterina

That's great to hear about Rose and Crown. I'd really like to know if the fish n chips stand right next to it can do theirs g-free. I'm guessing they don't have the resources for that though in their little stand.


----------



## 3inthefamily

I know they will do GF fish and chips at Cookes of Dublin in Downtown Disney if you are looking for a counter service!


----------



## bdkem91

We have been going to Disney every year for for 10 years, and with Celiac, it can be hard to dine at places where I live. When I go to Disney, I cry because I can eat almost ANYTHING!!! The employees are so nice and they take care of everything for you. Every restaurant I ate at on site could accompidate with Celiac... 4 more months!


----------



## suorkaterina

bdkem91 said:


> We have been going to Disney every year for for 10 years, and with Celiac, it can be hard to dine at places where I live. When I go to Disney, I cry because I can eat almost ANYTHING!!! The employees are so nice and they take care of everything for you. Every restaurant I ate at on site could accompidate with Celiac... 4 more months!



I went for the first time with my gluten allergy last February '11. I almost cried myself. The first couple days I didn't even bother to ask about things like Mickey Waffles for breakfast because I just assumed(like at home) that I'd have to make the same sacrifices. But I met the chef at every restaurant, had things like pot pie and reubin sandwchiches...on bread! Burgers with BUNS! I was over the moon. I wish I could eat at Disney all the time.


----------



## DizzyV6P

bdkem91 said:


> We have been going to Disney every year for for 10 years, and with Celiac, it can be hard to dine at places where I live. When I go to Disney, I cry because I can eat almost ANYTHING!!! The employees are so nice and they take care of everything for you. Every restaurant I ate at on site could accompidate with Celiac... 4 more months!



I just got back from my 10 day trip to Disney World.  With a 3 year old w/ Gluten (borderline Celiac), egg, and dairy allergies, Disney World is the best!  At almost every place we went to eat and Chef came out to ask about the allergy and give us options.  The fact that they had gluten free chicken tenders, BREAD!!!, and even cookies and brownies was amazing.  Some restaurants offered pan-seared fish with no seasonings as an option.  

My wife and I miss the Disney food options now.  I would like to give Disney major kudos for giving those with food allergies such great service and truly making it the happiest place on Earth.


----------



## clanmcculloch

DizzyV6P said:


> I just got back from my 10 day trip to Disney World.  With a 3 year old w/ Gluten (borderline Celiac), egg, and dairy allergies, Disney World is the best!  At almost every place we went to eat and Chef came out to ask about the allergy and give us options.  The fact that they had gluten free chicken tenders, BREAD!!!, and even cookies and brownies was amazing.  Some restaurants offered pan-seared fish with no seasonings as an option.
> 
> My wife and I miss the Disney food options now.  I would like to give Disney major kudos for giving those with food allergies such great service and truly making it the happiest place on Earth.



You were served gluten, egg and milk free bread and brownies?  Do you by any chance remember what brands those were?  In February they only had the Udi's breads and OMG...It's Gluten Free brownies, both of which contained eggs.  The only cookies we could find that were free of all of these were the Enjoy Life ones.  Were these the ones you were served or have they come up with other options?


----------



## bubba

When we were there last we had Divvies cookies and French Meadow brownies.  I'd love to know what kind of bread available!!  The only bread I remember having was a sad little hockey puck masquerading as a hamburger bun at Sci Fi and corn bread at Whispering Canyon, which was awesome!!


----------



## tinker&belle

I haven't read the entire thread, so sorry if this has already been asked. I was wondering if there are any GF offerings at the Bakery in France in EPCOT....maybe just wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## Aetheline

Read every post in this thread and thanks for taking the time to write them all!

I am convinced and changed our reservation from Sch-Fi to Primetime. I am also glad I got something for Raglan Road, though I do wish more has been written about them (with photos).

I am new to the gluten free thing. My husband has Celiac's and I have been making him special food for about 8 months now and only just recently decided to join him in being gluten free. (I do feel a lot better since doing so.) So, while getting wheat or gluten will not be an issue for me the way it is for others, I still do not want to be trying to stomach things I am not used to.


----------



## suorkaterina

tinker&belle said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, so sorry if this has already been asked. I was wondering if there are any GF offerings at the Bakery in France in EPCOT....maybe just wishful thinking on my part?



I'm curious about this too. It certainly isn't worth the loooong line just to find out they don't have anything!


----------



## SDSorority

suorkaterina said:


> I'm curious about this too. It certainly isn't worth the loooong line just to find out they don't have anything!



From what I heard the only thing at France is Creme Brulee... but that's just 2nd hand information.  Since they're doing the expansion though, maybe they'll start to offer more items.... a girl can dream right?    I would talk to a manager before ordering it just to be sure.  

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012/...-french-bakery-menu-details-and-opening-date/


----------



## SDSorority

Aetheline said:


> Read every post in this thread and thanks for taking the time to write them all!
> 
> I am convinced and changed our reservation from Sch-Fi to Primetime. I am also glad I got something for *Raglan Road, though I do wish more has been written about them (with photos).*
> 
> I am new to the gluten free thing. My husband has Celiac's and I have been making him special food for about 8 months now and only just recently decided to join him in being gluten free. (I do feel a lot better since doing so.) So, while getting wheat or gluten will not be an issue for me the way it is for others, I still do not want to be trying to stomach things I am not used to.



Check my siggie


----------



## grimgrningghost

SDSorority said:


> From what I heard the only thing at France is Creme Brulee... but that's just 2nd hand information.  Since they're doing the expansion though, maybe they'll start to offer more items.... a girl can dream right?    I would talk to a manager before ordering it just to be sure.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012/...-french-bakery-menu-details-and-opening-date/



chocolate mousse??


----------



## dismichael

We just got back in June and here are our places:

Kona
LTT
Rose and Crown
1900 Park fare- Breakfast
Yachtsman's Steakhouse
Teppan Edo
Sanaa 
Brown Derby
Sci Fi
Chef Mickey's- Breakfast
Kouzzina- Breakfast
Tony's 

-----------------------------

Okay, So I'm a Celiac, but also have severe tree nut allergies and an allergy to garlic.  I would say my favorite restaurant was Yachtsman.  They really went out of the way to make me feel special- and especially because I was celebrating my graduation.  Chef Mickey's and 1900 park fare, Tony's, Teppan Edo, Sci Fi, Sanaa, Rose and Crown, and LTT were also very very good, and made sure they made me stuff from scratch, sometimes that couldn't even be found on the menu, because of my multitude of allergies.  The only two I would not necessarily recommend were Brown Derby and Kouzzina.  Kouzzina for breakfast used to be awesome when Chef Marilyn was in charge, but this time, there was a guy that just brought me out regular mickey waffles- not really worth the price.  As far as Brown Derby, they were accommodating, but the chef actually gave me a little bit of a hard time because he did not believe me at first that the garlic was an allergy and not just an choice.  Believe me i would rather eat if i could, it's literally in everything and is very difficult to avoid.  I had to bring my own ketchup and salad dressings in to the park just to have condiments.  Anyways, overall, GREAT experience, as usual.  By me, the only place that is accommodating is Pf. Changs, so it is nice to have a bunch of places to eat when I go on vacation.


----------



## Aura of Foreboding

Thank you all for the reviews.   We leave on the 29th for our Cape Canaveral/DCL/WDW trip, and it is the first time we have had to travel GF.   I will be sure to come back and post reviews (and pictures) when I get home.

We have ADRs at:

'Ohana
Coral Reef
Crystal Palace
Chef Mickey's 
Garden Grill
Whispering Canyon Cafe


----------

